# Wassergekühltes Nt



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*Wassergekühltes Nt*

Hi Leute, 

 habe vor kurzen bei AT ein das Wassergekühlte Silentmaxx Netzteil endeckt. Leider hat es nur 600 Watt und ist deshalb noch uninteressant. 

 Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob es Wassergekühlte Netzteile mit 700- 1000 Watt gibt, die auch bezahlbar sind.

 Habe bis jetzt nur ein Koolance Nt mit 1000 Watt endeckt, aber auch das kostet 350 Euro. Hat irgendjemand das Nt schon mal getestet?
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=911


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

Die wassergekühlten NT's taugen, soweit mir bekannt, alle nicht wirklich, leider


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wiso ein WaKü NT? Ein gutes Enermax oder bequiet! NT würde es auch tun und ist dazu Silent.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Gibt es denn schon mehrere? Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zu diesen Nt`s?


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wieso möchtest du unbedingt ein Wassergekühltes NT? Es gibt doch so viele Leise NTs. 

Welches System möchtest du damit betreiben. 

Man sollte beachten, dass die Wassergekühlten NTs auf dem Markt schon älter sind, das heißt neuere sind meist deutlich effizienter. Es gibt da auch noch mehr gründe. Aber jetzt bist erstmal du dran.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Lan_Party
Ich will nicht Silent. Mein Ziel ist so gut wie unhörbar, trotz Volllast.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso ein WaKü NT? Ein gutes Enermax oder bequiet! NT würde es auch tun und ist dazu Silent.


 Oder Seasonic 
Dazu braucht man 600W eigentlich nur für Multi-GPU.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@hirschi-94

sysProfile: ID: 140131 - sniperxxxcool

Mein jetziges System ist allerdings nicht so wichtig. Mein primäres Ziel ist einfach ein möglichst lautloses Netzteil in der "High End" Klasse.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Du solltest bei deinen Vorhaben bedenken , das ein NT nicht nur aus der grundplatte besteht die(wie bei WaKü NTs) gekühlt werden muss ... deshalb sind die eine unütze Geldverschwenderei .


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Und wieso muss es ein High End NT sein? Die sind nicht zwingend leiser. 

Ein 500-600W NT wird locker reichen. Superflower hat im übrigen ein Passives 500W Netzteil im Angebot. 

Aber ich würde eher zum einem Semi Passiven Seasonic X 560W greifen oder zu einem Semi Passiven Corsair AX 650W (vom Preis her sind beide ungefähr gleich)
Das sind Netzteile, die zu den besten auf dem Markt zählen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber ich würde eher zum einem Semi Passiven Seasonic X 560W greifen oder zu einem Semi Passiven Corsair AX 650W (vom Preis her sind beide ungefähr gleich)
> Das sind Netzteile, die zu den besten auf dem Markt zählen.


 Ich würde auch die nehmen! 
Falls du es leise haben willst, schmeiß' die 295 raus und baue eine aktuelle Single-GPU ein und du kannst das passive Seasonic 460W nehmen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@PsychoQeeny

Deshalb sind die Koolance NT zum Beispiel mit einer Flüssigkeit gefühlt, die dann gekühlt werden muss. 

@hirschi-94

Ich übertakte sehr gerne und lege mir evtl auch noch 2 Grafikkarten zu.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Falls du es leise haben willst, schmeiß' die 295 raus und baue eine aktuelle Single-GPU ein und du kannst das passive Seasonic 460W nehmen.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Besser könnte man es nicht sagen 


@Sniperxxxcool 

Präzisiere mal deine Aussage...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@hirschi-94 Ein möglichst unhörbares NT zwischen 700 und 1000 Watt.  Ich weiß selbst nicht so genau was ich noch alles mache, aber ich will nicht wegen jeder kleinen Umstellung mir ein neues NT kaufen müssen.


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:
			
		

> @hirschi-94 Ein möglichst unhörbares NT zwischen 700 und 1000 Watt.  Ich weiß selbst nicht so genau was ich noch alles mache, aber ich will nicht wegen jeder kleinen Umstellung mir ein neues NT kaufen müssen.



Normalerweise überlegt man sich VOR dem NT kauf, wie viel Leistung man benötigt


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



HAWX schrieb:


> Normalerweise überlegt man sich VOR dem NT kauf, wie viel Leistung man benötigt


 </sign>
Ich z.B. würde mir ein Seasonix X-560 kaufen.
Warum? OC ist locker drin bei einem System mit i7 und einer 580, mehr brauche ich nicht, ich werde weiterhin ein Single-CPU+GPU-System besitzen, aber OCen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Seasonic X-Series X-760 760W ATX 2.3 (SS-760KM) (semi-passiv) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Bitteschön, absolut unhörbar auch unter Vollast. Und wenn du die schlechte Idee mit Multi-GPU durchsetzten willst, dann reicht es trotzdem noch.

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Seasonic X-Series X-760 760W ATX 2.3 (SS-760KM) (semi-passiv) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> Bitteschön, absolut unhörbar auch unter Vollast. Und wenn du die schlechte Idee mit Multi-GPU durchsetzten willst, dann reicht es trotzdem noch.
> 
> ...


 Genau, im Idle läuft der Lüfter nicht, und somit ist es zumindest da unhörbar!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Focus2K (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und wieso muss es ein High End NT sein? Die sind nicht zwingend leiser.
> 
> Ein 500-600W NT wird locker reichen. Superflower hat im übrigen ein Passives 500W Netzteil im Angebot.
> 
> ...




Ich habs genommen und kann es nur weiter empfehlen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Focus2K schrieb:


> Ich habs genommen und kann es nur weiter empfehlen...


 Wenn ich wieder bei genug Euros bin werde ich das X-560 auch nehmen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dragon70 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich kann das Corsair AX850 wärmstens empfehlen, ist meiner Meinung nach unhörbar. Und ist voll modular, Semi-Passiv und hat soweit ich weiß 7 Jahre Garantie.


MFG Dragon


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@adiovans111 
Woher weißt du das es unhörbar ist unter Volllast?

@Dragon70
laut PCGH Test hat es 4 Sone unter Volllast.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wenn du das Geld hast und es ausgeben willst kauf dir ein in der Technik veraltetes Koolance oder noch schlimmer Siletmaxx...

Und sonst kauf dir ein normales denn man muss immer beachten 230V sind nicht ungefährlich in Verbindung mit Wasser 

MfG


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Corsair AX850 wärmstens empfehlen, ist meiner Meinung nach unhörbar. Und ist voll modular, Semi-Passiv und hat soweit ich weiß 7 Jahre Garantie.
> 
> 
> MFG Dragon


 
Habe das AX 750 und bin absolut begeistert was die Lautstärke angeht. Bei einer Effizienz von >92% im relevenaten Arbeitsbereich von 300 bis 650W (und damit sogar Platin-Zertifzierung, wenn es das damals schon gegeben hätte) braucht es einfach keine große Kühlung. Im Idle dreht der Lüfter nicht (und damit defakto lautlos). Unter Last (bei mir im F@H 24/7 Modus ~500W) dreht sich zwar der Lüfter, aber ich kann ihn nicht hören. Mit Ohr im Case ist die entkoppelte und auf 60Hz geregelte AS XT die dominante Geruschquelle (und alle die eine AS XT haben wissen, dass die so gedrosselt echt leise ist).


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ist den keiner hier der das Koolance Netzteil hat oder gehabt hat.  Ich finde das sollte mal in einen NT Test mit rein bei PCGH.


----------



## SonicNoize (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Und sonst kauf dir ein normales denn man muss immer beachten 230V sind nicht ungefährlich in Verbindung mit Wasser


 Für sowas gibt's RCD-Schutzschalter 

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass bei den zu kühlenden Teilen die Kollektor-Anschlüsse auf den Gehäusen liegen. Desswegen sind bei Netzteilen die Kühlkörper nie mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Wenn man mal gegen das Gehäuse mit einem Messgerät da ran geht, kann man einige hundert Volt messen. Das müsste man für die Konstruktion berücksichtigen, die zu kühlenden Teile dürfen keinen Elektrischen Kontakt mit dem Kühlkörper haben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Deshlab ist das Koolance NT auch mit einer Elektrisch nicht leitenden Flüssigkeit gefüllt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ist den keiner hier der das Koolance Netzteil hat oder gehabt hat.  Ich finde das sollte mal in einen NT Test mit rein bei PCGH.


 
Die werden bestimmt kein veraltetes NT testen


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Sie wären zumindest die ersten die ein ordentliches wassergekühltes NT testen. Das ist schon exklusiv finde ich.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wären zumindest die ersten die ein ordentliches wassergekühltes NT testen. Das ist schon exklusiv finde ich.



Ja aber PCGH wird zumindest diese veralteten nicht mehr testen.
Du kannst da nur auf evtl. neu erscheinende Wakü-NT's hoffen


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ob veraltet oder nicht ist doch egal. Solange es das einzige ist das auf dem Markt erhältlich ist......


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:
			
		

> Ob veraltet oder nicht ist doch egal. Solange es das einzige ist das auf dem Markt erhältlich ist......



Warum sollten sie jetzt noch ein so altes NT testen?
Wenn sie es bis jetzt nicht getan haben, gibt es auch in Zukunft keinen Grund dies zu tun


----------



## Uter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich seh das ganze Problem nicht. Solang du deine Wakü aktiv kühlst (was du machst) kannst du auch dein Nt (unter Last) aktiv kühlen. Moderne Nt sind so effizient, dass die Lüfter wirklich sehr leise sein können (man sollte noch darauf achten, dass die Lüfter was taugen). Falls du alles passiv haben willst würde ich auch ein Seasonic mit 460W testen. SLI ist dann zwar nicht mehr drin, aber mit SLI wird es auch unnötig schwer das ganze System passiv zu bekommen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist das NT. Alle andere Geräuschquellen sind ausgeschaltet. Ein wassergekühltes Netzteil ist die einzige Möglichkeit mit der man einen PC auch unter Volllast lautlos kühlen kann.


----------



## Uter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Oder ein passives Nt oder ein extrem überdimensionisiertes semi-passives. Beides ist deutlich günstiger als das veraltete wassergekühlte Nt. Es ist schade, aber es gibt kein empfehlenswertes Wakü-Nt. Der Markt ist einfach zu klein und zu leicht durch die 2 oben genannten Versionen abzudecken.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Zeig mir mal ein lautloses, luftgekühltes 1000 Watt Nt. Das existiert nicht.  Auch ein überdimensioniertes NT ist nicht viel leiser, da die Lüfter trotz steigender Wattzahlen nicht größer werden. 

Und auch wenn man eins findet das gerade noch unhörbar ist... Die Lüfter verschleißen und werden automatisch lauter.


----------



## Schmidde (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wieso ein extrem überdimensioniertes? 
Soweit ich weis hat doch ein Netzteil bei ca. 70% Auslastung den höchsten Wirkungsgrad...also verbrät am wenigsten der der aufgenommen Leistung als wärme und bleibt folglich kühler!
Ein genau richtig dimensioniertes NT währe hier eher richtig


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

15 % von 100 Watt ist weniger, als 7 % von 600 Watt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Um in aller Kürze auf deine Fragen im ersten Post zu beantworten:

Nein, es gibt kein wassergekühltes Netzteill, was bezahlbar ist (was auch immer für dich bezahlbar ist). Wenn die 600W nicht reichen und du schon keine 220€ dafür ausgeben willst, wirst du kein NT finden was in dein "Beuteschema" passt: Leise (wobei du ja WaKü willst), günstig und leistungsstark.
Entweder du greifst viel zu tief in die Tasche um ein NT zu bezahlen, was wassergekühlt und >700W ist, um dann ein NT zu haben was keinen Lüfter besitzt und von den Lüfter auf deinem Radi übertönt wird, oder du kaufst ein NT von den Herstellern, die bekannt dafür sind gute Qualität anzubieten und dabei keinen röhrenden Hirsch zu verkaufen. Diese Hersteller wurden genannt: Seasonic, Corsair und beQuiet.
Letztere werf ich jetzt noch in den Raum. Ich habe selber ein bQ mit 550W und es ist im Vergleich mit den Noiseblocker-Lüfter auf den Raadiatoren (450UpM) nicht zu hören. Die gibts auch mit mehr als 1kW.

Zu deiner anderen Frage, ob keiner hier so ein NT hat:
Ich denke, hier haben die meisten Leute genug Ahnung (ich will dir Ahnung nicht abschreiben, aber du wirkst irgendwie beratungsresistent), um ihr Geld nicht für ein viel zu teures und dabei noch veraltetes NT aus dem Fenster zu werfen.

Zu der ganzen Diskussion welches NT Sinn macht, kann ich mich auch nur den Vorpostern anschließen.
Selbst bei 2 GPUs sollten ~600W eigentlich mehr als ausreichend sein. Wer mehr haben will, den sollten ein paar Geräusche nicht stören.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

und falls du eines findest... in naher Zukunft (z.B gibt es Leute bzw. User die dir NT's auf Wasser umrüsten aber ich kenne mich da auch zu wenig aus)
Würde ich mich zu Tode lachen wenn es Fipt was nicht selten vorkommen kann (ein grosses Problem von Passiven-NT's)

MfG


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich würde das Risiko eingehen das mein wassergekühltes NT von 0,1 Sone lauten Radilüftern übertönt wird. 

Das Fiep Risiko würd ich eingehen, aber normal sollte es durch das Wasser gedämmt werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Probier doch mal eines der vorgeschlagenen Netzteile aus und bilde dir deine Meinung und teile sie uns mit. Kannst es ja wieder zurücksenden. 

Ansonsten ist es jetzt hier ziemlich sinnloses gelaber, da du ja recht beratungsresistent zu sein scheinst.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Warum sollte ich mir die ganze arbeit machen und es ausprobieren wenn ich von vornherein bereits weiß das es zu laut ist? Zweifelst du die Korrektheit der PCGH-Tests an?

Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch fast keine brauchbare Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden.  Und nochmal zur Erinnerung. Meine Frage war nicht ob Bequiet und Seasonic Nt´s was taugen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich hab dir doch auf deine Fragen geantwortet:
Für dein Anforderungsprofil (WaKÜ/Fanless + günstig + leistungsstark) gibt es afaik kein Netzteil.

Entweder du hast einen kleinen Lüfter (Inno) oder musst noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als es Inno sowieso schon tut.
Wenn dir 350€ für ein 1kW NT zu viel sind, lass die Suche sein.
Ein Marken-NT mit Lüfter (!!!) kostet schon gut und gerne 200€, mit WaKü-Zuschlag (wenn es solche NTs gibt) bist in jedem Fall weit über den 300€.

Der andere große Nachteile wurde auch erwähnt: veraltete Technik.

Unterm Strich lässt es sich so zusammenfassen:

Du zahlst für ein NT mit veralteter Technik Unsummen von Geld, wobei es extrem gute semi-passive NTs gibt, die alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen.
Warum also weiter auf deinen Fragen beharren? Wartest du bis sich die ein oder zwei Personen hier im Forum mit WaKü-Netzteil hier einfinden und dir bestätigen, dass es nichts tolleres als ein wassergekühltes Netzteil gibt?


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Oder du lässt es von einem Bastler umrüsten ABER du zahlst dich dumm und dämlich zu dem hast du das Risiko wegen 230V + Wasser 
Sonst wie gesagt das Koolance was mich aber nur schon wegen der Art wie es umgesetzt ist gar nicht überzeugt 

Was anderes gibt es nicht und wie willst du wissen ob es zu laut ist jedes gehör ist anders bist du irgendwie nicht ganz unter uns oder wieso kriegst du das nicht in deinen Kopf 

MfG


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@rUdeBoy 
Sag mal rede ich mit einer Wand? Ich habe mehrmals gesagt das diese Nt´s meine Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, da alle in diesem Leistungsbereich nicht mehr lautlos arbeiten. 

Wenn mir 350 Euro nicht zuviel wären, gibts dann noch andere wassergekühlte Nt´s?

Ich würde schon gerne warten bis andere eintreffen die mir von ihren Erfahrungen mit wassergekühlte NT´s berichten das ist korrekt. Und es ist doch schei** egal ob die Technik veraltet ist oder nicht. Solange sie ordentlich, stabil und lange laufen ist das doch egal.


@Lolm@n

Stimmt jedes Gehör ist anders, aber 1 Sone und mehr finde ich halt störend. Weshalb überzeugt dich die Art wie Koolance das wassergekühlte Nt´umsetzt nicht?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ganz im Ernst es wurde bisher alles wichtige gesagt...es ist nicht so, dass wir dir nicht helfen wollen, aber es gibt auch GOOGLE!


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Im google hab ich leider nix brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Uter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein lautloses, luftgekühltes 1000 Watt Nt. Das existiert nicht.  Auch ein überdimensioniertes NT ist nicht viel leiser, da die Lüfter trotz steigender Wattzahlen nicht größer werden.


Der semipassive Bereich wird afaik größer. Warum willst du sonst ein 1000W Nt?



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und auch wenn man eins findet das gerade noch unhörbar ist... Die Lüfter verschleißen und werden automatisch lauter.


 Das ist bei hochwertigen Lüftern (Be Quiet! oder Enermax) nicht das größte Problem.

Das Koolance Nt würde mich nicht überzeugen. Wie wird dort die Wärme transportiert? Nur durch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Flüssigkeit? 
Das Inno kannst du ganz vergessen, da es einen Lüfter hat, der afaik nicht viel leiser ist wie der eines modernen Nt.

PS: Wenn du deine CPU runter taktest oder eine neue Graka kaufst reicht ein Seasonic mit 460W und ohne Lüfter. Warum nicht einfach das Nt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Eine Leistung von 840W auf der 12V Schiene eines 1000W NTs sagt eigentlich schon alles. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass man nicht weiß was wird mit Wasser gekühlt und was nicht...wie wird der Primärelko gekühlt? Dieser wird normal mit dem Luftstrom gekühlt hier gar nicht. 
Also ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Grund solch ein NT nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Nur schon die Art das es 2 Flüssigkeiten sind und die werden mit einem Plattentauscher gekühlt....
Wenns im googel nichts gibt heisst es meisten auch das es nichts gibt...

Ich habe mich selber mal damit beschäftigt und nach 15min gemerkt das ein normales besser für mich wäre bzw nichts gescheites Wassergekühlt gibt bis Users in paar Foren vor allem im Amiland die es dir umrüsten aber da zahlst du viel aber es ist trotzdem nicht wirklich professionel weil wenns dir im NT einen Schlauch abhaut oder ähnliches viels Spass 

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich habe ne Idee...kauf dir doch dass Wassergekühlte Netzteil und teile deine Eindrücke jedem mit. Oder veröffentliche gleich einen kleinen Test.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein lautloses, luftgekühltes 1000 Watt Nt. Das existiert nicht.



Zeig mir ein lautlosgekühltes System, dass 1 kW verbraucht 
Dein jetztiges System würde ich sogar meinem 450 W Nightjar zumuten (gibts leider quasi nicht mehr, das Etasis-Orginal auch nicht - das 400er könnte in der Tat zu schwach sein). Sicher, dass du überhaupt die Möglichkeit hast, die passive Radiatorleistung mehr zu verdoppeln?

Wenn wir bei realistischeren Dimensionen bleiben, dann sollte es kaum etwas geben, dass ein System über das Leistungslimit eines Seasonic X-460 (fiept leider - entweder nur einzelne Exemplare oder so leise, dass es nur einige empfindliche Leute auch hören) bringt und das für den Spieleeinsatz Sinn macht. Spätestens das 550 W Deltatronic sollte eigentlich alle Anforderungen erfüllen, wenn die ihre Qualität in den letzten Jahren nicht verringert haben.
(mit etwas Glück bringt PCGH noch nen Test - aber keine Ahnung, wann)

Oberhalb davon wären mir fanless tatsächlich nur die Koolance bekannt. Aber im einzigen Test, den ich mal gesehen habe, hatten die recht hohen ripple&noise und die Pumpe war wohl hörbar, wenn man nah ran ging. Da man sich für den Preis auch drei 400 W Nightjar hinstellen kann...




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Das Fiep Risiko würd ich eingehen, aber normal sollte es durch das Wasser gedämmt werden.


 
Ein Wasserkühler auf einer Seite dämmt rein gar nichts.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein lautlosgekühltes System, dass 1 kW verbraucht
> Dein jetztiges System würde ich sogar meinem 450 W Nightjar zumuten (gibts leider quasi nicht mehr, das Etasis-Orginal auch nicht - das 400er könnte in der Tat zu schwach sein). Sicher, dass du überhaupt die Möglichkeit hast, die passive Radiatorleistung mehr zu verdoppeln?
> 
> Wenn wir bei realistischeren Dimensionen bleiben, dann sollte es kaum etwas geben, dass ein System über das Leistungslimit eines Seasonic X-460 (fiept leider - entweder nur einzelne Exemplare oder so leise, dass es nur einige empfindliche Leute auch hören) bringt und das für den Spieleeinsatz Sinn macht. Spätestens das 550 W Deltatronic sollte eigentlich alle Anforderungen erfüllen, wenn die ihre Qualität in den letzten Jahren nicht verringert haben.
> ...


 
@ ruyven
guter Ansatz...
wie wäre es mit 2x Fanless damit kreigst du fast alles versorgt.... und noch günstiger als das Koolance aber da hast du dann auch 80+ Gold usw.
Und in viele Big-Towers passen 2 NT's

MfG


----------



## lunar19 (18. Juli 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Und in viele Big-Towers passen 2 NT's
> 
> MfG



Aber auch zwei passiv gekühlte nebeneinander? Brauchen die nicht immer ein bisschen Platz für sich?


----------



## Focus2K (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Es fehlt einfach die Grundlage.. und das ist das Wissen, was ich mit dem Netzteil machen Will... Warum ein 1000W Netzteil für veraltete Hardware und dann noch Wassergekühlt... Das ist völlig sinnfrei!
Desweiteren, welches System verbraucht 1KW und wird mit Passiv radis gekühlt oder Lüftern mit 0,1Sone??? Wieviele MoRa`s sollen verwendet werden ?!

Erstmal solte man schauen, was überhaupt benötigt wird...

Ansonsten finde ich den Gedanken mit zwei passiven Netzteilen am besten.. da kannst erstmal auch nur eines Kaufen und wenns nicht mehr reicht ein zweites dazu stellen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Aber auch zwei passiv gekühlte nebeneinander? Brauchen die nicht immer ein bisschen Platz für sich?



Das ist sicherlich zu empfehlen. Im Gegensatz zu diversen Semi-aktiven Grafikkarten kommen ordentliche Passiv-Netzteile zwar tatsächlich ganz ohne Lüfter aus, aber sie heizen ihre Umgebung durchaus auf. Wenn zwei wirklich gebraucht werden, dürfte es schnell kuschelig warm im Gehäuse werden... Ich hab mein einzelnes schon extern hängen.
Aber jemand, der 500-1000 W passiv wegkühlt, der fällt eh nicht in die Rubrik "ich will es einfach nur einbauen müssen". Da hatte ich zuerst sogar open-frame Netzteile und Eigenbaukühler angedacht, aber bei Bicker waren dann doch nur die Preise hoch.


----------



## Rurdo (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@TE:
mecker mal nicht rum, steck kritik ein und sieh ein, dass es KEINE WAKÜ NT´s GIBT (jedenfalls keine guten)! kauf dir ein Enermax,BeQuiet,Seasonic und werd glücklich oder LASS ES!


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicherlich zu empfehlen. Im Gegensatz zu diversen Semi-aktiven Grafikkarten kommen ordentliche Passiv-Netzteile zwar tatsächlich ganz ohne Lüfter aus, aber sie heizen ihre Umgebung durchaus auf. Wenn zwei wirklich gebraucht werden, dürfte es schnell kuschelig warm im Gehäuse werden... Ich hab mein einzelnes schon extern hängen.
> Aber jemand, der 500-1000 W passiv wegkühlt, der fällt eh nicht in die Rubrik "ich will es einfach nur einbauen müssen". Da hatte ich zuerst sogar open-frame Netzteile und Eigenbaukühler angedacht, aber bei Bicker waren dann doch nur die Preise hoch.



hier wäre vllt eine Idee ein NT in der Front und eines hinten (ist z.B im obsidian oder dem fractal design define xl gut zu machen....


----------



## L.B. (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ein Aspekt, der bisher gar nicht genannt wurde und gegen ein wassergekühltes Netzteil spricht, ist die zusätzliche Wärmeabgabe an das Wasser, die es immer schwieriger machen wird, die Kühlflüssigkeit passiv auf eine moderate Temperatur zu kühlen. 

Wenn du das Netzteil aber unbedingt haben möchtest, was aufgrund vorangegenagen Diskaussion ja der Fall zu sein scheint, dann kauf es dir und teste es. Dann kannst du gleich wie hirschi-94 schon sagte ein kleines Review zu dem Netzteil schreiben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wassergekühltes Netzteil mit 1.700 Watt von Koolance erst im Juni - Allgemeine Hardware - Hardwareforum Freeocen
So schlechte Effizienzwerte hat das Koolance NT ja gar nicht, ist zwar die 1700 Watt Version.........

2 Passive NT´s? Die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber dann ist es kein PC mehr sondern ne Sauna mit 60 Grad. 


@hirschi-94
Was zum Teufel ist den ein Primärodingsda?

Ich spiel halt ungern den Versuchsvogel, besonders wenn ich was aus dem Ausland importieren muss. Bei meinen schlechten Englischkenntnissen. 

@ruyven_macaran
Der Wasserkühler dämmt es nicht, aber evtl die Flüssigkeit im inneren des Gehäuses.




Edit: Habe gerade einen Fred endeckt wo bei dem jemand ein wassergekühltes Silentmaxx mit 500 Watt hatte. Und der sagt dass das Wasser gerade mal um 0,7 Grad heißer wurde mit dem NT. Und der hatte wahrscheinlich keinen Mora.^^

Evtl wird die abgegeben Hitze heutzutage überschätzt. Das war evtl noch damals so als 360 Radis zu den MonsterRadis zählten.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Die abgegebene Wärme kannst du doch ganz einfach ermitteln:

[Abgegebene Wärme] = [Verbrauch deines Systems] * ((1/Wirkungsgrad) - 1)

Beispiel: Dein PC braucht 400W, dein Netzteil hat einen Wirkungsgrad von 90% -> du saugst 445W aus der Wand, wobei 45W im Netzteil hängen bleiben (fast ausschließlich als abgegebene Wärme).

Mit 45W zusätzlich abzuführender Wärme kommt jedes normale WaKü-System zurecht.


Dass DU die abzugebende Wärme überschätzt ist klar geworden im Laufe des Threads. Was meinst du wohl, warum man heutzutage kein WaKü-Netzteil braucht? Der Wirkungsgrad guter aktueller Netzteile liegt im normalen Nutzbereich bei >90%. (Z.B: die angesprochenen Seasonic, bzw. deren Corsair-Derivate (AX750/850))
Die geringe entstehende Wärme ist daher leicht mit einem großen, langsam drehenden Lüfter zu beherrschen, oder gar ganz passiv im idle.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Bei 80-100% Last können die angesprochenen Netzteile die Wärme leider nicht mehr mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter beseitigen. Da hat man dann meistens eine Geräschkulisse von 1,3-4 Sone. 

Rein Rechnerisch müsste das Koolance bei einer Auslastung von 1000 Watt dann 176 Watt an Wärme abführen. Das ist schon ganz schön viel das stimmt.  
Falls nötig kommt halt noch ein 2 Mora dazu. Wenn man sich den Radi-Fred anschaut dann bin ich eh nicht der einzige der 2 Moras hat. 

Edit: Habe jemanden Kontaktiert der ein wassergekühltes Koolance NT hat. Evtl bekomm ich da dann ein paar Informationen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> @hirschi-94
> Was zum Teufel ist den ein Primärodingsda?
> 
> Ich spiel halt ungern den Versuchsvogel, besonders wenn ich was aus dem Ausland importieren muss. Bei meinen schlechten Englischkenntnissen.


 
Ein Primärkondensator springt ein, wenn das Stromnetz kurzzeitig instabil ist. Dass heißt dein PC läuft dann trotzdem weiter. 

Wie der aber in dem Netzteil gekühlt wird, ist mir ein Rätsel. Und ja das Netzteil ist von der Effizienz her im angemessenen Bereich mit wahrscheinlich einem 80+ Siegel, wobei das einspar Potetial bei solch großen NTs sehr hoch ist, wenn man zum Bsp. ein 80+ Gold NT kauft.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich denke mal das der auch von der Flüssigkeit die im Gehäuse ist gekühlt wird.


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> ...bei einer Auslastung von 1000 Watt...


 Das ist aber doch der Punkt. Wie willst du die 1kW auslasten? Ich weiß, gerade hier im Wakü-Bereich sollte man nicht unbedingt mit brauchen argumentieren, aber 1kW verbraucht kein normaler PC und in diesem Fall kann man sogar CF/SLI als "normal" bezeichnen. Dein PC wird trotz 2 GPUs nur an die 500W verbrauchen. Wenn man mit knapp ca. 90% Effizienz rechnet hat man eine Verlustleistung die bequem und leise von einem 120er Radi gekühlt werden kann, die meisten Nt haben aber 140er Lüfter. Rein rechnerisch muss ein luftgekühltes Nt bei dir nicht laut werden und das wird es auch nicht, wenn du ein angemessenes kaufst. Die Revoltec Lüfter an deinem Radi sind sehr wahrscheinlich lauter als die inzwischen oft hochwertigen Lüfter in einem Nt.

PS: Wenn du deinen Enermax Apollish (Vegas?) im PC behalten willst ist die ganze Diskussion eh unnötig.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Uter

Ich schätze deine Mühe sehr, aber das nutzt nichts, wenn sich der TE davon nicht überzeugen lässt. 

Seine Sache, soll er sich doch den überteuerten schmarrn kaufen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Uter  Du bist ja ein sehr aufmerksamer User.   Der Enermax Apollish Vegas, und die Revoltec Lüfter werden im Zuge des Netzteiltausches durch Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 Lüfter ausgetauscht. 

Trotz 2 GPU´s nur 500 Watt?  So weit ich weiß braucht eine übertaktete GTX 580 schon gut und gerne 300 Watt, nehmen wir jetzt zwei davon und noch einen hoch übertakteten Prozessor dazu dann sind wir bei 800 Watt. oder Irre ich mich da?

Ich möchte halt ein Netzteil haben das die nächsten 5 Jahre den Stromhunger der kommenden High-End Grafikkarten Generation stand hält und auch mal eine Runde Furmark übersteht ohne abzurauchen. 

Man möchte meinen das es möglich seien müsste mit einen 140 mm Lüfter ein Nt lautlos zu kühlen aber aktuell ist das laut PCGH-Tests nicht der Fall. Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich mir das Koolance Netzteil nicht kaufen. Ich steige um auf das Silentmaxx Eco Silent 650 Watt. Und wenn ich dann wirklich mehr Leistung brauche dann gibt es hoffentlich schon Netzteile mit 98 % Effizienz und mit wirklich lautlosen Lüftern.  (<0,2 Sone)


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@ hirschi-94:
Danke, immerhin ist er von dem Koolance weg. 

@ Sniperxxxcool:
Ich habe von deinem aktuellen System gesprochen.
Warum sollte man sich 2 580er kaufen? Man kann nicht alles haben. 2 extrem hungrige Grakas und lautlos schließt sich eben genauso aus wie die aktuell schnellste Graka (bzw. 2 davon) und gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir die 2. oder 3. schnellste Graka kaufen und bei Bedarf eine oder zwei Gen. später wieder einen neue kaufen. So hast du immer genug Leistung, keine Multi-GPU Probleme, weniger Stromverbrauch und weniger Lärm.

Warum willst du dir das Nt kaufen? Die wirklich guten, die jetzt schon (zumindest im idle) deinen Ansprüchen genügen wurden schon genannt. 
98% Effizienz wird wohl noch dauern (zumindest bis die 580er nicht mehr aktuell sind und somit SLI für dich wieder unnötig wird). Umso sparsamer die Nt werden umso schwerer wird es sie noch sparsamer zu machen...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Zumindest im idle genau das stimmt, aber leider halt auch nur da. Das Silentmaxx Nt ist das einzige das bei Volllast sprich 650 Watt nur 0,2 Sone von sich gibt. 

Man kann nicht alles haben? Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht. Mit dem Koolance NT könnte man in diesem Sinne alles haben. Genau deshalb beharr ich so auf die wassergekühlten Nt´s


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Sone sagt aber nichts über den Geräuschcharakter aus. Ein leises Pipsen/Klackern ist nerviger als ein etwas lauteres Luftrauschen.

Bei dem Koolance frag ich mich immernoch wie die Wärme transportiert wird. Entweder es hat eine Pumpe und macht damit auch Geräusche oder die Kühlung funktioniert nur durch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Flüssigkeit und damit würde ein Großteil der Wärme über alle Seiten und nicht nur über den kleinen Wärmetauscher hinten abgeführt werden. Damit würde es dein Gehäuse genauso warm werden lassen wie 2 passive Nt mit höherer Effizienz und du bräuchtest etwas mehr Radifläche.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich würde sagen es kommt darauf an aus welchen Material die Seiten bestehen. Stahl leitet die Wärme nicht so gut wie Kupfer. Evlt gehen bei dem Wärmetauscher noch Kupferrohre ins Nt hinein, ähnlich wie beim Mora. Ansonsten wäre es in der Tat ne Fehlkonstruktion. 

Das kann gut möglich sein das Sone nichts über den Geräuschcharakter aussagt. Aber demnach müsste ich auch das passive Nt meiden da es mit 0,1 Sone fiept.


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Auch Stahl reicht um dein Gehäuse ziemlich warm werden zu lassen. 
Kupferrohre gehen da zu 99% nicht rein, sonst würde man keinen solchen Kühlkörper nutzen. Vermutlich hat das Ding eine interne Pumpe.

Wie ruyven schon schrieb hat das nicht jedes Nt bzw. nicht jeder kann es hören.


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Du hörst 0,1 Sone? Wow. 

Wie auch im anderem Forum. Kauf dir ein leises Semipassives NT. Oder einfach 2 Passive - brauchst aber dann eine Belüftung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> hier wäre vllt eine Idee ein NT in der Front und eines hinten (ist z.B im obsidian oder dem fractal design define xl gut zu machen....



Raven/Fortress II würden sich anbieten. Die Originalposition hinten ist imho schon optimal für passive Netzteile (Netzteil-Rückseite zeigt nach oben, Netzteilunterseite hat eine Öffnung in der Rückwand) - wenn man die meisten 5,25" Schächte für eine entsprechende Position in der Front opfert, ist man schon einen großen Schritt weiter.




L.B. schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt, der bisher gar nicht genannt wurde und gegen ein wassergekühltes Netzteil spricht, ist die zusätzliche Wärmeabgabe an das Wasser, die es immer schwieriger machen wird, die Kühlflüssigkeit passiv auf eine moderate Temperatur zu kühlen.



Kannst du, im Vergleich zur Wärmeleistung der Hardware (nunmal 7-12 mal mehr) vernachlässigen. Abgesehen davon ist es um längen einfacher, Wasser zu kühlen, als ein Netzteil.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> So schlechte Effizienzwerte hat das Koolance NT ja gar nicht, ist zwar die 1700 Watt Version.........



Koolance ist kein Netzteilproduzent und es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass in verschiedenen Modellen ähnliche Technik steckt.



> @ruyven_macaran
> Der Wasserkühler dämmt es nicht, aber evtl die Flüssigkeit im inneren des Gehäuses.



Beim Koolance mag das stimmen (ist aber aufgrund der Pumpe egal), bei allen anderen gibt es keine größeren Flüssigkeitsmengen im Gehäuse.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Falls nötig kommt halt noch ein 2 Mora dazu. Wenn man sich den Radi-Fred anschaut dann bin ich eh nicht der einzige der 2 Moras hat.





Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> @Uter  Du bist ja ein sehr aufmerksamer User.   Der Enermax Apollish Vegas, und die Revoltec Lüfter werden im Zuge des Netzteiltausches durch Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 Lüfter ausgetauscht.




Sagt mal - les ich hier richtig?
Wir reden die ganze Zeit von nem Sytem mit einem mickrigen Mora, in dem auch noch mehrere mittelprächtige Lüfter stecken??
Ich bin raus...

@TE: Kühl erstmal deine "1000W" CPUs&GPUs fanless, dann kannst du dir über die mit Abstand am schwersten zu kühlende Systemkomponente Gedanken machen 



> Trotz 2 GPU´s nur 500 Watt?  So weit ich weiß braucht eine übertaktete GTX 580 schon gut und gerne 300 Watt, nehmen wir jetzt zwei davon und noch einen hoch übertakteten Prozessor dazu dann sind wir bei 800 Watt. oder Irre ich mich da?



Computerbase hat mit nem dicken, übertakten Bloomfield im System 718 W mit zwei GTX580 gemessen. Solche Tests solltest du dir erst suchen, ehe du anfängst, über kW fanless Systeme zu grübeln.




Uter schrieb:


> Sone sagt aber nichts über den Geräuschcharakter aus. Ein leises Pipsen/Klackern ist nerviger als ein etwas lauteres Luftrauschen.



Wie mans nimmt. Sone berücksichtigt sehr wohl, wie stark unterschiedliche Frequenzen stören. Was es nicht berücksichtigt, ist das Untergehen von tieferen Geräuschen im allgemeinen Lüfter/Laufwersbrummen. Aber das ist bei einem lautlosen System eben auch nicht mehr Fall.



> Bei dem Koolance frag ich mich immernoch wie die Wärme transportiert wird. Entweder es hat eine Pumpe und macht damit auch Geräusche



Wie erwähnt: Hat es und von iirc 3 Berichten, die ich gelesen habe (nicht alles richtige Tests) war sie mindestens einmal hörbar. Wer wirklich auf 1000W@0sone aus ist, könnte es aber zusätzlich dämmen. Aber der Aufpreis gegenüber einer Oberklassekarte + passiv-NT ist einfach extrem und lohnt sich ganz sicherlich nicht für Leute, die an anderer Stelle eh noch Lüfter nutzen.


----------



## Keygen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

nt mit wakü, ich glaub nicht dass es so nützlich ist....


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> Wir reden die ganze Zeit von nem Sytem mit einem mickrigen Mora, in dem auch noch mehrere mittelprächtige Lüfter stecken??


 
Ja. Der auch noch Semi-Passiv betrieben wird. Das heißt er hat dann ein Wakü-NT, weils ja Fanless sein muss. Und auf der anderen Seite drehen dann 9x Lüfter auf - Großes Kino oder ? 
Desweiterem denke ich auch nicht das der TE 1kw verbaucht. Aber er verät ja keinem was er vor hat hier - sowohl auch auf Cb... 

geht schon stark in Richtung Troll - Tut mir Leid.  
Vorallem, seine Sturheit, am Wakü-NT festzuhalten ist echt schon Bemerkenswert. 
Dir haben jetzt Geschätze 30 Leute gesagt, welche Erfahrung mit den gennanten Marken haben (Seasonic, Enermax oder Bequit), das du ein solches NT dem Wakü-schrott vorziehen sollst. Aber du siehst es nicht ein und Nagelst dich weiter drauf fest. 

Und diese "Vielleicht hab ich bald 4GPU'S" oder ähnliche Beitrage sind einfach schwach. Vielleicht knack ich ja Morgen den OC rekord. OMG reichen da meine 650W? Gleich mal 2kw bestellen. 

Kühl erstmal dein 1kw System leise mit einem MoRa3!


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt mal - les ich hier richtig?
> Wir reden die ganze Zeit von nem Sytem mit einem mickrigen Mora, in dem auch noch mehrere mittelprächtige Lüfter stecken??
> Ich bin raus...
> 
> @TE: Kühl erstmal deine "1000W" CPUs&GPUs fanless, dann kannst du dir über die mit Abstand am schwersten zu kühlende Systemkomponente Gedanken machen



Mickriger Mora? Meine güte dann kommt halt noch ein zweiter hinzu das ist das geringste Problem. 

Mittelprächtige Lüfter?




> Computerbase hat mit nem dicken, übertakten Bloomfield im System 718 W mit zwei GTX580 gemessen. Solche Tests solltest du dir erst suchen, ehe du anfängst, über kW fanless Systeme zu grübeln.



Haben sie bei den Test die 2 GTX580 auch bis Anschlag übertaktet?






> die an anderer Stelle eh noch Lüfter nutzen.


Warum keine Lüfter nutzen wenn sie eh unhörbar sind?  Ohne Lüfter bräuchte ich ca 5-6 Mora´s. Grob geschätzt.


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:
			
		

> Mickriger Mora? Meine güte dann kommt halt noch ein zweiter hinzu das ist das geringste Problem.
> 
> Mittelprächtige Lüfter?



Ja wenn du Ruyvens Passiv-Radiatoren siehst, sind Mo-Ra's wirklich mickrig.

Es gibt weitaus bessere Lüfter.
Beispielsweise Noiseblocker Multiframe.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Der Lüfter wurde aufgrund eines PCGH Test gewählt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Noisblocker bei den Test dabei war, auf jeden Fall war der Enermax Lüfter der leiseste im Testfeld. Leiser als 0,1 Sone ist auch schwer zu erreichen. 

Da er bereits für 5 euro das Stück zu haben ist hat er auch das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis. Zumindest bei meinen Anwendungszweck.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Der Lüfter wurde aufgrund eines PCGH Test gewählt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Noisblocker bei den Test dabei war, auf jeden Fall war der Enermax Lüfter der leiseste im Testfeld. Leiser als 0,1 Sone ist auch schwer zu erreichen.
> 
> Da er bereits für 5 euro das Stück zu haben ist hat er auch das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis. Zumindest bei meinen Anwendungszweck.


 
dann kauf dier das Enermax MaxRevo und bau dort ein Enermax Silent Lüfter rein und shon ist das NT nicht lauter als der Mora...

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Mehr fällt mir hier nicht mehr ein - man könnte hier dicht machen, es ist so sinnlos.


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mehr fällt mir hier nicht mehr ein - man könnte hier dicht machen, es ist so sinnlos.



Wurde in der CB ja auch zugenagelt...
Er will keine Tipps, er will Erfahrungsberichte, die keiner liefern kann.
Keiner (mit Sinn und Verstand) kauft ein NT mit veralteter Technik zu überteuertem Preis um dann ein NT zu haben, das von Wasser gekühlt wird, wenn es für weniger Geld Netzteile gibt, die besser/effizienter/immernoch extrem leise sind, gibt.


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wer braucht die Leistung zweier solchen Karten ?



> Mehr fällt mir hier nicht mehr ein - man könnte hier dicht machen, es ist so sinnlos.


 
+1


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mehr fällt mir hier nicht mehr ein - man könnte hier dicht machen, es ist so sinnlos.





Nom4d schrieb:


> Wer braucht die Leistung zweier solchen Karten ?
> 
> +1


 +1 = 2


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Was regt ihr euch denn so auf? Ich habe mich eh schon entschlossen eure Tipps zu beherzigen und deshalb ein luftgekühltes Nt zu kaufen. 

Mit den Silentmaxx Eco Silent und den Enermax T.B. Silence Lüftern ist es mir möglich immerhin bis 650 Watt einen lautlosen Rechner zu haben. Mal schauen was die Zukunft noch so bringt, vielleicht bekommen wir ja bald noch effizientere Netzteile die es auch bei 900 Watt last schaffen sich selbst lautlos zu kühlen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Warum last ihr den Jungen nicht machen was er will?
Ich hab mir auch schon Wasser gekühlte Netzteile angeschaut. 
Kann dir raten -> Kauf dir n gutes und lass es umbaun  
gibt im Internet so manche Seite die sowas anbieten. 
Und ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen so wahnsinnige Vorhaben habts, 
ich persönlich will mir irgendwann sobald das Geld reicht drei Kreisläufe ins 
System hängen. 
Ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich wills und deshalb lass ich mich auch
nicht davon abbringen. 

BTT: 
Kauf dir das Ding und versuch dein Glück, oder Kauf dir n gutes NT und lass es umbaun


----------



## neb (18. Juli 2011)

Als wären Enermax TB Silence lautlos...


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Lautlos @ 7V - Aber psst, die haben dann immernoch mehr als 0,1 Sone. Fledermäuse wollen es ja auch leise haben...

Bist du dir sicher, das du deinen NT-Lüfter dann tauschen willst? Die Leistung der TB-Silence ist bei 7V eher bescheiden.


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Noch ein letzter Kommentar von meiner Seite, dann bin ich hier raus:

Du willst je nach zukünftigen System also 10-20 T.B. Silence und 2 Laings betreiben, hast aber Angst, dass ein Nt (ich nehm mal als Bsp. ein Enermax), wessen Lüfter das gleiche Lager hat wie die T.B. Silence und afaik mit ~ 300rpm im idle dreht (aus dem idle kommst du je nach Leistung des Nt nie raus - es gibt es auch mit 1500W) lauter ist als die 10-20 anderen gleichwertigen Lüfter mit ähnlichen Drehzahlen. 
Von den Laings mal ganz zu schweigen.

Weil du uns nicht glaubst willst du jetzt ein Nt kaufen, dessen Lüfter vermutlich das Billigste vom Billigsten ist und nach relativ kurzer Zeit deutlich lauter wird. 

Naja jedem das seine. Wenn man sich in 2 Foren anmeldet um von zig Usern gesagt zu bekommen, dass das keine gute Idee ist was man vor hat, warum will man das dann noch machen?

PS: Nicht zu vergessen, du hast ein ganz normales System, willst dir aber beim Nt kauf die Möglichkeit auf 4 GPUs und mehr offen halten? Warum so plötzlich? Du hast bis jetzt auch kein leises System gehabt, aber auf einmal willst du es nahezu lautlos?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ach ja das vergass ich...

Danke Uter für den Tipp er hat ne DDC  (Ich selber besitze einige dieser Schmuckstücke aber für einen Lautlosen PC unbrauchbar....)

MfG


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Nom4d
Seit wann hab ich vor den Lüfter des Netzteils zu tauschen? Du weißt mehr Sachen als ich?

@Uter
Ich vertraue den Tests von PCGH. Die sagen nunmal aus, dass das von mir gewählte Nt 0,2 Sone hat und die Lüfter 0,1 Sone im gedrosselten Zustand. 

Das Nt mit dem billigsten Lüfter? Woher nimmst du deine Informationen? Im PCGH-Test hatte dieses Netzteil eine gute Note und auch einen Pluspunkt bekommen wegen den qualitativ hochwertigen, langlebigen Kondensatoren. 



> PS: Nicht zu vergessen, du hast ein ganz normales System, willst dir aber beim Nt kauf die Möglichkeit auf 4 GPUs und mehr offen halten? Warum so plötzlich? Du hast bis jetzt auch kein leises System gehabt, aber auf einmal willst du es nahezu lautlos?



Ich habe sehr wohl ein leises System, aber leider kein Lautloses. 

PS: Die zwei Laings sind in einer Dämmbox und gedrosselt und stellen somit kein Hindernis da. Sie laufen lautlos.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Laing kann gar nicht lautlos sein ich habe hier auch so eine Dämmbox rumfliegen...
Was Laings angeht muss ich wohl nicht mehr belehrt werden  

MfG


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Alles kann lautlos sein. Eine auf 2500 U/min gedrosselte Laing in einer Dämmbox verbaut die wiederum in einen Gehäuse verbaut ist, ist normal nicht mehr rauszuhören.

Habe gerade ein paar Informationen von einem freundlichen Koolance Netzteilbesitzer bekommen. mit Dämmatten eingekleidet ist die Pumpe aus dem Netzteil nicht mehr rauszuhören. Seit dem Kauf läuft es bei ihm stabil und fast problemlos.  Aber der ganze Mist mit dem weltweiten Versand und Zollgebühren ist mir zu dumm.


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ups, überlesen. Nun gut. Dann kauf dir halt dein olles NT - weils beim neukauf den niedrigsten "Sone-Wert" hat. 
Am ende, kannst du auch einen richtigen Föhn haben... 
Leider ist das bei manchen Enermax NT's so, das die Lüfter anfangen zu klackern. 
Meine Empfehlung kennst du ja, aber da spricht ja deine Nette Sone-Tabelle dagegen...

€ 



> Alles kann lautlos sein. Eine auf 2500 U/min gedrosselte Laing in einer Dämmbox verbaut die wiederum in einen Gehäuse verbaut ist, ist normal nicht mehr rauszuhören.


Das sagst aber auch nur du.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Du musst endlich mal anfangen meine Posts genauer zu lesen. Es ist ein SILENTMAXX NT. 



> Das sagst aber auch nur du.


Jo sag ich. Kanns zwar noch nicht zu 100% sagen da das Seasonic NT noch zu viel Krach macht, aber als ich auf 10 cm mit dem Ohr ranging konnte ich kein Geräusch hören.


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich weiß. Sogar eins mit 650W. Aber du hast den Sinn des Beitrages nicht verstanden? 



> Seasonic NT


Der alten Generation. 



> aber als ich auf 10 cm mit dem Ohr ranging konnte ich kein Geräusch hören.


Im Idle?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Sogar eins mit 650W. Aber du hast den Sinn des Beitrages nicht verstanden?


Könnte daran liegen das du von Enermax Nt´s geredet hast. 





> Im Idle?



Meine Laing hat kein Idle.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Kann hier mal ein Mod schließen?!


----------



## Nom4d (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Oh Gott. Aus deinen Post nunja, hab ich geschlossen dass du dein Silentmax schon hast. Zu früh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@all:
Wer nicht über das Thema des Threads reden möchte (sondern z.B. über Threadersteller oder was ganz anderes), verzieht sicht bitte. Es gibt genug kontroverses zum Thema zu sagen, da muss man den Thread nicht noch um 50% Spam erweitern.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Mickriger Mora? Meine güte dann kommt halt noch ein zweiter hinzu das ist das geringste Problem.



Oder 2 oder 3 oder......



> Mittelprächtige Lüfter?



Definitiv nicht die Oberklasse. Aber eigentlich geht es um "überhaupt Lüfter". Entweder man will fanless, dann sollte man sich über die benötigten Radiatorflächen bewusst sein und sie zumindest geplant haben, oder man will nur leise - dann seh ich nicht, was gegen ein semi-passives Seasonic spricht.



> Haben sie bei den Test die 2 GTX580 auch bis Anschlag übertaktet?



Nö. Aber sie haben sie mit typischen Luftkühlungstemperaturen betrieben (vergl. PCGH-Messungen zum Thema "Strom sparen durch niedrige Fermi-Temperaturen". 40 W Einsparung pro Karte sind drin) und sie haben eine deutlich stromhungrigere CPU genommen. Denke nicht, dass du über 800 W kommst.



> Warum keine Lüfter nutzen wenn sie eh unhörbar sind?  Ohne Lüfter bräuchte ich ca 5-6 Mora´s. Grob geschätzt.



Und genau davon rede ich. Wenn Lüfter für dich unhörbar sind, dann benutz sie ruhig. Aber dann benutze sie insbesondere auch bei der Netzteilkühlung.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Der Lüfter wurde aufgrund eines PCGH Test gewählt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob der Noisblocker bei den Test dabei war, auf jeden Fall war der Enermax Lüfter der leiseste im Testfeld. Leiser als 0,1 Sone ist auch schwer zu erreichen.



Lüfer aus -> leiser. Ganz einfach.
Bei den PCGH-Tests bedenkst du, dass die Lüfter nie bei gleicher Leistung/Drehzahl antreten, sondern die lahmsten meist automatisch die "leisesten" sind, weil sie eben bei "50%" am langsamsten Drehen, auch wenn andere Lüfter ggf. bei Drosselung auf die gleiche Drehzahl leiser sind?
Die Sone-Werte kannst du jedenfalls vergessen wenn es um extremes silencing geht, denn PCGH kann nicht unter 0,1 messen und das ist der Bereich, wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, was Lagergeräusche angeht. (wenn dir 0,1 Sone reichen: Wie gesagt - dann nimm einfach ein 0 bis 0,15 sone Netzteil und werde glücklich. Machen genug andere genauso)




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Alles kann lautlos sein.



Ein Lüfter nur, wenn er steht - denn Lüfter kann man nunmal nicht ringsum dämmen, ohne ihre Funktion zu beenden. Womöglich sind sie für dich unhörbar, aber das ist dann eine Eigenschaft deines Gehörs, nicht der Lüfter.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Na okay so extrem muss es nicht sein. Dann wird es ein 0,1 Sone PC und kein lautloser. Das sich unter 0,1 Sone noch die Spreu vom Weizen trennt wusste ich auch nicht. Ich dachte immer das wäre ein Bereich der vom Menschen schon so gut wie nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird. 

Aber für einen 0,1 Sone PC sind die meisten luftgekühlten Nt´s aber auch zu laut. Na ja vielleicht meldet sich die nächsten Tage noch einer der ein supi Wassergekühltes Nt kennt.



> Bei den PCGH-Tests bedenkst du, dass die Lüfter nie bei gleicher Leistung/Drehzahl antreten, sondern die lahmsten meist automatisch die "leisesten" sind, weil sie eben bei "50%" am langsamsten Drehen, auch wenn andere Lüfter ggf. bei Drosselung auf die gleiche Drehzahl leiser sind?



Was das betrifft müsste ich nochmal nachschauen, aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Drehzahl sondern auch um die Luftfördermenge.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Mein letzter Post hier:



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Aber für einen 0,1 Sone PC sind die meisten luftgekühlten Nt´s aber auch zu laut. Na ja vielleicht meldet sich die nächsten Tage noch einer der ein supi Wassergekühltes Nt kennt.


 
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist das: du stützt dich den gesamten Verlauf des Themas auf irgendwelche Tests aus der PCGH, insbesondere Lautstärkeangaben. Unzälige User haben dir Netzteile empfohlen, die deinen Ansprüchen in der praktischen Anwendung mehr als gerecht werden, sprich semipassive Netzteile von Seasonic oder Konsorten (ich für meinen Teil habe ein Darkpower Pro von beQuiet und höre es aus meinem durchaus leisen Rechner kein Stück raus). Trotzdem kommst du wieder mit irgendwelchen Messungen, die unter mehr oder weniger bekannten Umständen vor unbestimmter Zeit gemacht wurden.
Warum nicht einfach auf EMpfehlungen von Leuten hören, die sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben?

Für dein "fiktives" System mit mehreren High-End-Grafikkarten musst du um so geringe Drehzahlen der Lüfter zu erreichen noch massiv an Fläche aufrüsten. Da wirst du auch mit einem MoRa nicht glücklich werden, ich würde schätzen, dass du für zwei 6990er vermutlich eher an die 3 MoRas gehen müsstest.
Nur WOZU das ganze? Wann hast du eine so hohe Last anliegen?
Beim Spielen? Da hast du normalerweise Geräuscheffekte/Musik an und bekommst von Lüftern@1000 nicht mehr viel mit (gute Lüfter vorrausgesetzt). 
Machst du nachts während du schläfst mit deinem neuen fiktiven System F@H? Ich wäre gern dein Stromanbieter...
"Spielst" du den ganzen Tag Furmark oder irgendwelche Benchmarks und freust dich an steigenden FpS zahlen und den längsten Balken bei den Ergebnissen in den Benchmarks ohne dabei zu hören, dass dein Rechner läuft? Dann macht es Sinn.

Im Prinzip hat ruyven zwei Posts drüber alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt:
Entweder Fanless, dann musst du über ein passives (von mir aus auch WaKü, das ist aber mit den schon durchgekauten Nachteilen behaftet) NT nachdenken. Dann musst du es aber auch so angehen, dass Radifläche über alle Maßen vorhanden ist (weil ja fanless sein soll).
Oder du nimmst ein paar langsam laufende Lüfter in Kauf und bekommst ein weit mobileres System mit einem Semi-Passiven NT. Das hörst du Idle überhaupt nicht und unter Last wird es dir in keinem Fall auffallen, störend schon gar nicht.

So das wars von mir...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Mein letzter Post hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine mal das der TE sich garkein teures NT leisten kann , er will nur welle machen und erfreut sich das der thread so viele hits hat (dieser thread kann *Closed*)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@rUdeBoy
Fast sämtliche mir empfohlenen (semipassiven) Nt´s haben bei 80-100% Auslastung eine Geräuschkulisse von über 1 Sone. Keine Ahung ob sich vor 1 Jahr 1 Sone anders angehört hat als heute...........

Gute Erfahrungen in "Sachen leisen PC" interessieren mich nicht. Ich möchte Erfahrungen in Sachen "fast nicht hörbarer PC".  
Was jetzt jeder von uns unter Lautlos, fast unhörbar, leise, Silent........... versteht ist schwer zu sagen. Ich denke das sämtlichen Erfahrungen der subjektiven Sichtweise der einzelnen User unterliegen. 
Jeder nimmt ein Geräusch anders wahr, deshalb muss ich mich zwangsläufig an quantitativen Werte wie Sone orientieren.

PS: Im CB Forum meldete sich ein User der meinen Wunsch nach einen wakü Nt´s verstand, da sein Corsair AX850 unter last deutlich hörbar war.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Tu mir mal den Gefallen und lies dir ruyvens Tagebuch durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...om-flugzeug-zum-0db-wakue-pc-5-schritten.html

Da siehst du, was für ein Aufwand betrieben werden muss, damit der Rechner fanless wird.
Solange du nicht bereit bist, diesen Aufwand zu betreiben, ist die ganze Diskussion sowieso sinnlos. Dann geht es nicht um supersilent oder lautlos, sondern imho darum, sich im Kreis zu drehen. Dafür eigenet sich ein Karrusell auf dem Kinderspielplatz aber ungemein besser.

Wenn du dein Zukunfstraum-System mit deinen 4 GPUs, einer CPU, Board und sonstigen Komponenten, die etwas mehr Wärme abgeben fertig hast und dann mit einem fiktiven semipassiven x-850 von Seasonic unzufrieden bist, weil es dir den Putz von den Wänden brüllt, dann (und auch nur dann) solltest du einen solchen Thread aufmachen.


Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit deinem fiktiven Zukunftswunsch-System in Leistungsregionen vorstößt, wo man einfach damit leben muss, dass es ohne NASA-Geheimdienst-Aufwand unter Last nunmal hörbar ist.
Nochmal meine Frage:
Warum muss es unhörbar sein unter Volllast? Faltest du nachts? Spielst du viel Furmark? Hast du kein Geld für ein Headset der Boxen?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich habe mir ruqvens Tagebuch bereits angeschaut und jetzt versteh ich auch warum er meinen Mora mickrig findet. 



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Warum muss es unhörbar sein unter Volllast? Faltest du nachts? Spielst du viel Furmark? Hast du kein Geld für ein Headset der Boxen?



Warum will ruyvens ein 0db(A) Wakü PC? Warum will man 4000 Euro ausgeben um einen 4 stelligen Durchflusswert zu erreichen? Ich denke das Wort "warum" ist im Wakü Bereich absolut nicht angebracht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Es ging nicht um das warum, sondern um deine Beweggründe.
Wenn jemand 400€ für Pumpen ausgeben will, soll er es machen. Wenn jemand Spass am basteln hat und sein System passiv betreiben will, soll er es machen.

Nur WARUM willst du es? Willst du einfach ein WaKü-Netzteil haben, um etwas zu haben was nicht jeder hat? Dann ist der Thread sinnlos, weil es dann kein rationaler Grund ist.
Willst du ein WaKü-NT haben, weil der Rest passiv ist und der NT-Lüfter stört? Dann solltest du damit anfangen, dir in deine Räume ein "paar" Radis a'la ruyven zu basteln. Das Radi ist die Komponenten, wo man anfangen sollte wenn es leise sein soll, das NT ist das letzte, weil es eh leise ist. Volllast-Szenario dahingestellt, da fehlt aber einfach noch eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum es unter Volllast nicht zu hören sein soll.

PS:
Das Wort "warum" ist sehrwohl angebracht.
ruyven will ein passives System.
Zauchers Projekt sollte man eher als Bastel-Was-Ist-Möglich-Studie ansehen.
Die Frage ist, ob es rational gesehen in einen Verhältnis von Aufwand zu Nutzen steht der akzeptabel ist. Mit der Ratio kann man nicht argumentieren, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Das "warum" kann man in jedem Fall beantworten.
Und deine Beweggründe werden leider überhaupt nicht klar.
Fühl dich nicht angegriffen, aber das "ich will mit aller Macht ein unhörbares Netzteil" klingt eher nach einem Kind was im Laden an der Kasse steht und unbedingt noch eine Tüte Gummibärchen haben will, nur weil es die an der Kasse gesehen hat.


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Die Frage ist doch: Will ich ein Wakü-NT um eins zu haben oder weil der ganze Rechner dann Wassergekühlt ist (naja ich hab den Grössten und so...)
oder will man was wirklich 0db artiges (wie im verlinkten Tagebuch)

Hier scheint aber nichts von beidem der Fall zu sein.

Highend - Leise - Bezahlbar schliessen sich gegenseitig aus.
Wenn du Leistung willst, muss dir die Lautstärke egal sein (bzw bis zu einem gewissen Punkt -> mehr als ein halbpassives NT is aber nicht drin)
Wenn du Leise haben willst, musst du ne Atom CPU zulegen oder betreibst extremen Aufwand
Wenn dir Geld egal ist, beauftrage die Netzteilfirma deiner Wahl mit nem Blankoscheck dir ein tolles Netzteil zu bauen, was Wassergekühlt ist.

Alternativ empfehle ich das hier:
http://www.wolkdirekt.com/images/60...tor-optime-i-kapsel-vielseitig-und-leicht.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Aber für einen 0,1 Sone PC sind die meisten luftgekühlten Nt´s aber auch zu laut.



Deswegen halt ein großzügig dimensioniertes Semi-passiv.. Natürlich werden die auch irgendwann lauter - aber eben erst irgendwann. Die (A)X750 von Corsair/Seasonic sollten bis geschätzt 300-400 W die 0,1 Sone halten können, das Enermax 87+ 700W bis 350 W und bei 560 W ist es auch erst bei 0,3 Sone. Wenn man mit fehlenden Schutzschaltungen leben kann, hat das Golden King Plat. seine vollen 550 W bei 0,1 Sone geschafft und da es (im Gegensatz zu einem Teil der anderen) nicht Last-, sondern ausschließlich Temperaturgeregelt ist, kann man auch einfach einen eigenen Lüfter mit genau akzeptabler Lautstärke davor setzen und die interne Regelung nur als Back-Up nutzen, falls dessen Luftstrom mal doch nicht reicht.
Und Semi-Passive sollten sich auch ohne alzu heftige Konsequenzen für die Gehäuseinnentemperatur im Doppelpack einsetzen lassen, für den Fall, dass du wirklich mal auf >500 W aufrüstest. (Bedarf sehe ich aber eherlich gesagt nicht. Wenn dir bislang eine GTX295 reicht, dann sollte die 28 nm Generation verfügbar sein, bevor du mit einer GTX580 unzufrieden bist.)




> Na ja vielleicht meldet sich die nächsten Tage noch einer der ein supi Wassergekühltes Nt kennt.



Unwahrscheinlich. Ich glaube ich bin der einzige hier im Forum, der je eins in Betrieb hatte und eigentlich habe ich auch ein Auge auf den Markt - aber da gibt es einfach nichts, was passt.



> Was das betrifft müsste ich nochmal nachschauen, aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Drehzahl sondern auch um die Luftfördermenge.


 
Messung nach Luftfördermenge wäre natürlich noch besser, aber ist noch schwerer umzusetzen - und die Unterschiede sind da i.d.R. nicht soooo groß, weswegen die Drehzahl noch die beste Orientierung ist. Ich wollte ja auch nur darauf Hinweisen, dass der leiseste Teilnehmer eines PCGH-Tests keineswegs derjenige sein muss, der eine gewünschte Kühlleistung bei niedrigster Lautstärke liefert. Er ist i.d.R. einfach nur derjenige, der mit der niedrigsten Drehzahl startet.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ruqvens Tagebuch bereits angeschaut und jetzt versteh ich auch warum er meinen Mora mickrig findet.



Nuja - der Mora an sich geht schon (viele Leute scheinen meine Radis zu überschätzen - nicht einer davon ist so breit, wie ein Mora und alle sind schlechter für den Passivbetrieb geeignet, als ein Mora 3). Aber man darf halt nicht nur einen nehmen 



> Warum will ruyvens ein 0db(A) Wakü PC?


 
Um die rethorische Frage zu beantworten: Weil er Perfektionist ist, einen lautlosen PC wollte und eine Hörschwelle von z.T. -5 db(A) hat


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> Und Semi-Passive sollten sich auch ohne alzu heftige Konsequenzen für die Gehäuseinnentemperatur im Doppelpack einsetzen lassen, für den Fall, dass du wirklich mal auf >500 W aufrüstest.



Auf jeden Fall hätten zwei Netzteile keinen Platz in meinen Gehäuse. Und außen dranschrauben ist nix für mich, ich guck stark auf die Optik.




> Nuja - der Mora an sich geht schon (viele Leute scheinen meine Radis zu überschätzen - nicht einer davon ist so breit, wie ein Mora und alle sind schlechter für den Passivbetrieb geeignet, als ein Mora 3). Aber man darf halt nicht nur einen nehmen



Mein Mora hatte schon alle Hände voll zu tun um nur 1 GTX 9800 passiv zu kühlen. Furmark durfte ich da gar nicht einschalten, wenn ich nicht die 45 Grad Grenze überschreiten wollte. Deshalb schätze ich mal das ich für den passiven Betrieb noch mindestens 2-3 weitere Moras brauche und das wäre mir zu übertrieben.


----------



## Guapa5000 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Testen, nicht teasern


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Guapa5000
Bitte testen und berichten wie es läuft. 

@ruyven_macaran
Hat sich doch noch einer gefunden.


----------



## Vollhorst (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Und sind jetzt alle Stumm?

Ich habe den Thread interessiert gelesen und bin mittendrin beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen.
Also ich hab ein Be Quiet DARK POWER PRO 1200W und es ist schei++e laut!
Ja ich brauche die Leistung und will mir nicht in anderen Threads anhören müssen das mein NT zu schwach für power over esata ist.
Nur mal so zur info der TS ist ncht der einzige der WaKü im NT für sinnvoll erachtet..


----------



## EUGEN81 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ja dann kaufe dir ein Wassergekühltes Nt und sei glücklich.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Na ja der Guapa5000 meldet sich nicht mehr deshalb ist hier alles stumm. 

@Vollhorst

Vergiss es, die meisten verstehen uns nicht.


----------



## Uter (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ich schreib doch nochmal ein wenig:

@ Vollhorst:
Sieht es nur so aus oder kühlst du dein ganzes System mit einem 240er? 
Hast du deine Pumpe nicht entkoppelt?
(Ein 750W Nt würde bei der Hardware reichen.)


----------



## Schmidde (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Vollhorst schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Be Quiet DARK POWER PRO 1200W und es ist schei++e laut!


 
Vielleicht weil dein NT bei der Hardware in nem Bereich rumdümpelt wo es nicht gerade den besten Wirkungsgrad hat? Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil ist halt genauso fehl am Platz wie ein unterdimensioniertes 



Vollhorst schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur info der TS ist ncht der einzige der WaKü im NT für sinnvoll erachtet..



Hängst das dann auch noch an deinen 240/280er und beschwerst dich das dein PC zu laut ist?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Zeig mir ein NT das bei 30% last lauter ist als bei 70%!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Die Stromversorgung meines Monitor-Backlights ist zumindest bei 50% deutlich lauter, als bei 90% 
(aber eine Kühlung, die bei 30% Last lauter ist, als bei 70%, dürfte in der Tat unmöglich sein.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wäre es nicht möglich ein Luftgekühltes NT zu holen und dieses in einer Box einzukapseln. Darin käme dann über den Lüfter des NT ein Radiator zum Aufnehmen der Wärme. Ausserdem bräuchte man noch etwas Platz in der Box damit die abgekühlte Luft wieder zum NT-Lufteingang fließen kann und eine Zirkulation entsteht. 

---Hier haben auch einige den Vorschlag gemacht 2 Passivnetzteile gemeinsam zu betreiben. Wie geht das denn? Ein NT bekommt das Aktivierungssignal über das ATX Kabel aber wie bekommt man das zweite NT zum Laufen?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Na ja, es ist fraglich ob ab irgendeinen Punkt es nicht besser und langlebiger wäre auf ein Koolance NT umzusteigen.  Zumindest würde ich das machen bevor ich mein Nt einkapseln tue.


----------



## Jamrock (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Bestimmt ist ein Wakü-Netzteil gerade nicht die sinnvollste Investition!
Aber wenn der PC dein Hobby ist und der auf 0DB-Passivbetrieb runter soll dann würde ichs bei entsprechendem Budget auch kaufen.

Zudem treibt Nachfrage auch Inovationen an => ist für alle gut und vllt gibts ja bald richtig gute Wakü-Netzteil (am besten in Cooperation von einer ordentlichen Wakü und einer guten NT Firma)

Doch momentan muss man sagen das der Trend leider zu Passivnetzteilen geht die eine guten Airflow im gehäuse brauchen...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Es heißt Trend und nicht trennt. 

Wenn das Teil in Deutschland erhältlich wäre, dann würde ich es mir kaufen, aber im Ausland........


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Dr.Snuggles schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht möglich ein Luftgekühltes NT zu holen und dieses in einer Box einzukapseln. Darin käme dann über den Lüfter des NT ein Radiator zum Aufnehmen der Wärme. Ausserdem bräuchte man noch etwas Platz in der Box damit die abgekühlte Luft wieder zum NT-Lufteingang fließen kann und eine Zirkulation entsteht.



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber da gibt es dann doch etwas einfacherer 



> ---Hier haben auch einige den Vorschlag gemacht 2 Passivnetzteile gemeinsam zu betreiben. Wie geht das denn? Ein NT bekommt das Aktivierungssignal über das ATX Kabel aber wie bekommt man das zweite NT zum Laufen?


 
Entsprechende Stecker, z.T. sogar aufwendige Schaltungen, gibts afaik sogar fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Schade das sich der einzige WaküNT Besitzer nicht mehr meldet. Er könnte den Fred noch mit ein paar wertvolle Information ausschmücken.


----------



## exa (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

ich habe bisher stumm und belustigt hier gelesen, um das mal für mich zusammenzufassen:

-Netzteil der oberen Wattklasse in Vollast bei 0,1 Sone
-Netzteil auf jeden Fall intern
-2 Netzteile passen nicht 
-Wakünetzteil interessant, da angeblich leise

Aus meiner Sicht: Genauso wie es unmöglich ist, zu sagen "ich will nen Mora intern in meinem ITX Gehäuse haben" ist es unmöglich, ein 1200 Watt Netzteil mit 90% Effizienz (sprich 120 Watt Wärmeverlustleistung) mit einem 140 mm Lüfter bei 0,1 Sone zu kühlen. Dazu bräuchte es wesentlich mehr Kühloberfläche. du kannst es dir also - solange du nicht den Umweg über 2Nts oder ein massiv überdimensionierts NT (dazu solltest du mal wissen wie viel dein System unter maximaler "Volllast" (sprich Spielevolllast, jetz komm mir ja nicht mit Benchmarks!!!)) gehen willst - *abschminken*!!!
Das ist so und lässt sich auch nicht ändern, wenn du kein Netzteil findest, was so an die 98,99% Effizienz bei Vollast hat.

Btw sind theoretisch sehr wohl Netzteile möglich, die bei Volllast leiser sind als bei mittlerer Last, aber nur wenn jemand totalen Crap gebaut hat...

Nun zum Thema Wakü-NT: fertig mit integrierter Pumpe sind diese nicht leiser, als andere Luftnetzteile auch, bleibt also nur der Weg des einbindens in den vorhandenen Kühlkreislauf. Das geht so weit ich weiß aktuell nur mit modifikationen in dem Wattbereich, da mir kein aktuelles NT im oberen Wattbereich bekannt wäre, welches Waküanschlüsse besitzt. Bleibt alsi nur noch, dir ein NT auszusuchen, es zu jmandem zu schicken der so einen Umbau macht (lass selber bitte die Finger davon!), und dann haste dein Wakü-NT. Das kostet dich dann doppelt soviel wie ein gutes, leises semi-passiv NT, und du hast keinerlei Garantie mehr drauf, aber was solls...

Das alles bedeutet Wärmetechnisch in deinem Fiktiven Setup jetzt mind 2 Moras, da nun nicht nur noch mehr als 100Watt Wärme vom NT hinzukommen, sondern ja auch noch deine mehreren Grakas, mit über 200 Watt pro Stück... Rechnen wir also einfach mal mit ca 500 Watt Wärmeverlusleistung zusätzlich, was einen Mora schon ordendlich beschäftigt


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> mit einem 140 mm Lüfter bei 0,1 Sone zu kühlen



 Wer sagt den was von einem 140 mm Lüfter? 



> Nun zum Thema Wakü-NT: fertig mit integrierter Pumpe sind diese nicht leiser, als andere Luftnetzteile auch,



Wenn das Nt mit Dämmmaterial eingekleidet wird, dann dürfte man die Pumpe nicht mehr raushören. 



> Das alles bedeutet Wärmetechnisch in deinem Fiktiven Setup jetzt mind 2 Moras,



Wo liegt das Problem? Dann kommt halt noch ein zweiter Mora hinzu. 


PS: Anscheinend liest du nicht aufmerksam genug mit. Das Koolance Nt wird über einen Wärmetauscher in den Kühlkreislauf miteingebunden.


----------



## KeKs (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Also ich brauche kein Wassergekühltes NT totaler schwachsinn .


----------



## exa (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> PS: Anscheinend liest du nicht aufmerksam  genug mit. Das Koolance Nt wird über einen Wärmetauscher in den  Kühlkreislauf miteingebunden.


Da kann ich das mit dem lesen ja postwendent zurückgeben... in meinem Post steht was von *aktuell*, 80% Energieeffizienz war vor 5 jahren annehmbar, aber heute, bei einem Produkt das 350 Euro kostet??? zusätzlich ist die Technik des Koolance wirklich suboptimal... zum einen weil das Kühlsystem kaskadiert ist (erst ins Kühlmedium im NT, dann über den Wärmetauscher ins Wasser), zum anderen weil der Wärmetauscher zusätzlich Platz in Anspruch nimmt und die Anschlüsse außen liegen. Jedes aktuelle NT, welches auf Wakü fachmännisch umgebaut wird ist die bessere Wahl! Zudem wird im Koolance ja anscheinened ne Pumpe verwendet um das Öl oder was auch immer umzuwälzen, und dazu habe ich schon meins gesagt bzw mach es noch...



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wer sagt den was von einem 140 mm Lüfter?


Bezog sich auf meine These, das sich deine Wunschvorstellung mit Luftgekühlten NTs nicht verwirklichen lässt, und NTs sehr oft einen Lüfter um die 140mm haben




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wenn das Nt mit Dämmmaterial eingekleidet wird, dann dürfte man die Pumpe nicht mehr raushören.


Ah ja, erst ein angeblich lautloses Wakünetzteil kaufen und es dann wegen der Pumpe doch dämmen müssen... es gibt übrigens auch für Lukü Nts Dämmtunnel, die das Lüftergeräusch minimieren.

Zu dem generellen Problem von wakü Nts kommt zusätzlich, das der wichtige aspekt des wärmeabtransports aus dem Gehäuse fehlt. Dies ließ sich nur umgehen, indem man ALLES wasserkühlt, und selbst dann gibt es Bauteile die hitze erzeugen, und man müsste lochblech im Deckel und unten Im Case haben.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist sowieso ein lüfter nötig der Wärme von Mainboard und Rams abführt, ergo hat sich dann nur der Lüfter vom nt ins Case verschoben, und genau das ist der Grund, warum es sich nicht durchgesetzt hat. Weil eben nicht nur die Mehrkosten für das Wakü-NT hinzukommen wenn man es richtig macht, sondern auch die für Mainboard, Ram, Spawas und Festplatte je nach dem...

wesentlich günstiger ist dann ein case zu kaufen dass 2 NTs aufnehmen kann, welche dann wegen der Übersimensionierung nicht laut werden.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> Da kann ich das mit dem lesen ja postwendent zurückgeben..


Warum?



> aktuell, 80% Energieeffizienz war vor 5 jahren annehmbar, aber heute, bei einem Produkt das 350 Euro kostet???



Das ist nicht relevant, mir geht es vorwiegend um die Lautstärke. 



> Jedes aktuelle NT, welches auf Wakü fachmännisch umgebaut wird ist die bessere Wahl!



So lange das Nt nicht ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie das Koolance Nt, ist es mit Sicherheit nicht die bessere Wahl. Nur durch die Flüssigkeitsfüllung im Nt kann gewährleistet werden das sämtliche Bauteile gekühlt werden. 



> Bezog sich auf meine These, das sich deine Wunschvorstellung mit Luftgekühlten NTs nicht verwirklichen lässt, und NTs sehr oft einen Lüfter um die 140mm haben



3 mal darfst du raten warum ich den Fred hier aufgemacht habe. 



> es gibt übrigens auch für Lukü Nts Dämmtunnel, die das Lüftergeräusch minimieren.



Darf ich fragen wo man sowas kaufen kann? 



> Zu dem generellen Problem von wakü Nts kommt zusätzlich, das der wichtige aspekt des wärmeabtransports aus dem Gehäuse fehlt. Dies ließ sich nur umgehen, indem man ALLES wasserkühlt, und selbst dann gibt es Bauteile die hitze erzeugen, und man müsste lochblech im Deckel und unten Im Case haben.



Aus diesem Grund sind die Koolance Nt´s mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt. 



> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist sowieso ein lüfter nötig der Wärme von Mainboard und Rams abführt, ergo hat sich dann nur der Lüfter vom nt ins Case verschoben, und genau das ist der Grund, warum es sich nicht durchgesetzt hat. Weil eben nicht nur die Mehrkosten für das Wakü-NT hinzukommen wenn man es richtig macht, sondern auch die für Mainboard, Ram, Spawas und Festplatte je nach dem...



Dank der heutigen Technik ist es möglich sowohl Ram als auch Mainboard mit Wasser zu kühlen. Mein Board ist bereits wassergekühlt und ein Ram-Wasserkühler liegt bereits in meiner Schublade. 



> wesentlich günstiger ist dann ein case zu kaufen dass 2 NTs aufnehmen kann, welche dann wegen der Übersimensionierung nicht laut werden.



Ne gute Idee, allerdings ist mein jetztiges Gehäuse bereits optimal auf meine Wasserkühlung abgestimmt. Außerdem sind solche Gehäuse wahrscheinlich schweineteuer.


----------



## exa (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> > Da kann ich das mit dem lesen ja postwendent zurückgeben..
> 
> 
> Warum?





> in meinem Post steht was von *aktuell*



jetz klar?



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> So lange das Nt nicht ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie das Koolance Nt, ist es mit Sicherheit nicht die bessere Wahl. Nur durch die Flüssigkeitsfüllung im Nt kann gewährleistet werden das sämtliche Bauteile gekühlt werden.


da ist aber jemand sehr von der Technik überzeugt... Lass dir gesagt sein, dass genau diese Technik NICHT optimal ist für alle Bauteile!!! Denn so bekommen zwar die heißen Teile Kühlung, aber die sowieso kühlen Teile werden aufgeheizt und leiden unter der hohen Temperatur, zb die Elkos... das Elektrolyt darin altert temperaturabhängig und wird in dieser Technikausführung wärmer als in einem Lukünetzteil, weil die Temperatur im Kühlmedium des NTs überall gleich ist, und nicht so schnell vom Einzelteil abgeführt werden kann wie bei einem Luftstrom.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo man sowas kaufen kann?


du darfst: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone SST-PP02 PSU Acoustic Cover
gibt auch noch eine Metallausführung mit dickerer Matte, die find ich auf die schnelle grad nicht



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund sind die Koolance Nt´s mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt.


und was hat das jetzt genau mit dem Wärmeabtransport aus dem Gehäuse zu tun?



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Dank der heutigen Technik ist es möglich sowohl Ram als auch Mainboard mit Wasser zu kühlen. Mein Board ist bereits wassergekühlt und ein Ram-Wasserkühler liegt bereits in meiner Schublade.





> ...und selbst dann gibt es Bauteile die Hitze erzeugen, und man müsste lochblech im Deckel und unten Im Case haben.





Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ne gute Idee, allerdings ist mein jetztiges Gehäuse bereits optimal auf meine Wasserkühlung abgestimmt. Außerdem sind solche Gehäuse wahrscheinlich schweineteuer.


 muss nicht...
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IKONIK Ra 2000 Big-Tower - black inside
das nächstteurere kostet 145...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> da ist aber jemand sehr von der Technik überzeugt... Lass dir gesagt sein, dass genau diese Technik NICHT optimal ist für alle Bauteile!!! Denn so bekommen zwar die heißen Teile Kühlung, aber die sowieso kühlen Teile werden aufgeheizt und leiden unter der hohen Temperatur, zb die Elkos... das Elektrolyt darin altert temperaturabhängig und wird in dieser Technikausführung wärmer als in einem Lukünetzteil, weil die Temperatur im Kühlmedium des NTs überall gleich ist, und nicht so schnell vom Einzelteil abgeführt werden kann wie bei einem Luftstrom.



Kann sein muss aber nicht, evtl sind auch andere Bauteile drinnen die bereits schon vor den Elkos (oder wie die Teile auch heißen) den Löffel abgeben. Evtl hält es trotzdem noch über 5 oder 7 Jahre. Um das genau sagen zu können müsste man es aber zwangsläufig testen. 





> ...und selbst dann gibt es Bauteile die Hitze erzeugen, und man müsste lochblech im Deckel und unten Im Case haben.



Es soll aber Lüfter geben die mit 0,1 Sone laufen. 





> du darfst: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone SST-PP02 PSU Acoustic Cover
> gibt auch noch eine Metallausführung mit dickerer Matte, die find ich auf die schnelle grad nicht



Die Plastikausführung kannste mal knicken. Wegen - ich zitiere mal einen Erfahrungsbericht:  


> zum Verwendungszweck:
> naja mal abgesehen das es von der Optik doch was hermacht konnte ich leider keinen relativ großen Unterschied feststellen was den Geräuschpegel betrifft feststellen








> muss nicht...
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IKONIK Ra 2000 Big-Tower - black inside
> das nächstteurere kostet 145..



Ist aber optisch nicht so der Hammer. Ich brauche große Plexiglasscheiben. Und vom Preis her....  150Euro Nt x 2 = 300 Euro    +100 Euro Gehäuse = 400 Euro und eine doppelte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. 
Nicht so toll.


----------



## exa (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Kann sein muss aber nicht, evtl sind auch andere Bauteile drinnen die bereits schon vor den Elkos (oder wie die Teile auch heißen) den Löffel abgeben. Evtl hält es trotzdem noch über 5 oder 7 Jahre. Um das genau sagen zu können müsste man es aber zwangsläufig testen.


Jup ist aber ein Argument, dass bei Lukü-Nts bzw umgebauten gar nicht erst zum tragen kommt...



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Plastikausführung kannste mal knicken. Wegen - ich zitiere mal einen Erfahrungsbericht:


jo, zitiere ich auch mal:


> im Vergleich zu vorher doch deutlich leiser.


und jetz? Zudem habe ich ja schon angedeutet, dass es eine bessere Ausführung gibt...



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ist aber optisch nicht so der Hammer. Ich brauche große Plexiglasscheiben. Und vom Preis her....  150Euro Nt x 2 = 300 Euro    +100 Euro Gehäuse = 400 Euro und eine doppelte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.
> Nicht so toll.


War klar dass jetz die Optik kommt. Du kannst sagen was du willst, objektiv gesehen ist die Optik auf höhe der Zeit (innen schwarz zb) und schlicht. Was hindert dich daran eine große Plexischeibe einzusetzen??? Und zum Thema Geld: Crossfire und 2 Moras, sowie ein NT für 350 Euro, aber dann so ne Rechnung...

Zusammenfassend kommts doch wieder aufs selbe hinaus: Du bist von der Technik überzeugt, und willst keinen anderen Rat hören. Da du so überzeugt bist und anscheinend keine Geldprobleme hast, frage ich mich was dich daran hindert das NT zu kaufen, und dir selbst dein Bild zu machen. Vernünftige Argumente dagegen sind dir ja offensichtlich egal.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> jo, zitiere ich auch mal:
> im Vergleich zu vorher doch deutlich leiser.
> und jetz? Zudem habe ich ja schon angedeutet, dass es eine bessere Ausführung gibt...


Woher stammt dein Zitat? Wie lautet der Name der besseren Auführung? Die reine Existenz hilft mir herzlich wenig solange ich das Teil nicht kaufen kann. 





> Was hindert dich daran eine große Plexischeibe einzusetzen???


Mein handwerkliches Geschick. 

Außerdem bringe ich meine 2 Laings da net rein. Und weiß der Teufel was dann noch wieder nicht so funktioniert wie es bei meinen jetztigen ist.  Ist halt ein Haufen Stress so ein Gehäusewechsel. 






> Geld: Crossfire und 2 Moras, sowie ein NT für 350 Euro, aber dann so ne Rechnung...


Meine Rechnung lautet:
Wakü NT = ~ 400 Euro 
Gehäuse, 2 Luftgekühlte Nt+ ein Haufen Stress/Arbeit = >400 Euro . 

Do you understand me?





> daran hindert das NT zu kaufen, und dir selbst dein Bild zu machen.


Deine Frage wurde bereits 1-2 Seiten vorher beantwortet.


----------



## exa (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst? 

was superexklusives wollen (hohe Wattzahl mit Wakü ist das nunmal) und dann zu teuer und Auslandsbestellung geht auch nicht? Sorry, aber dann lass es halt einfach! Ich mein selbst wenn jetz der Erfahrungsbericht kommt, was hast du dann gewonnen? Musst ja immernoch importieren...

Bevor man solche Sachen angeht sollte man 3 Dinge eigentlich haben:
-Geld, billig wird sowas nie
-Handwerkliches Geschick und technnisches Verständnis, es geht immer was schief oder passt nicht so wie mans gern hätte
-Starke Nerven und die Bereichtschaft Mühen einzugehen, zb um im Ausland zu bestellen oder schlicht das Risiko einzugehen

ansonsten: kauf aufgemotzte Fertig-PCs...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



> Handwerkliches Geschick und technnisches Verständnis, es geht immer was schief oder passt nicht so wie mans gern hätte


Solange die Probleme innerhalb eines bestimmten Rahmen bleiben reicht mein handwerkliches Geschick schon, oder ich muss halt externe Hilfe hinzuziehen. 



> Ich mein selbst wenn jetz der Erfahrungsbericht kommt, was hast du dann gewonnen?


Ich selbst nix, aber falls noch andere User auf die Idee kommen können Sie diesen Fred hier finden, und zumindest teilweise brauchbare Infos rausfischen. 



> zb um im Ausland zu bestellen oder schlicht das Risiko einzugehen


Kann kein English. Falls es zu Problemen und einer Rücksendung kommt dann betragen die Kosten ca 150 Euro. Das ganze ist mir einfach zu heiß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



exa schrieb:


> da ist aber jemand sehr von der Technik überzeugt... Lass dir gesagt sein, dass genau diese Technik NICHT optimal ist für alle Bauteile!!! Denn so bekommen zwar die heißen Teile Kühlung, aber die sowieso kühlen Teile werden aufgeheizt und leiden unter der hohen Temperatur, zb die Elkos... das Elektrolyt darin altert temperaturabhängig und wird in dieser Technikausführung wärmer als in einem Lukünetzteil, weil die Temperatur im Kühlmedium des NTs überall gleich ist, und nicht so schnell vom Einzelteil abgeführt werden kann wie bei einem Luftstrom.




Also entweder hast du keine Vorstellungen von den Lufttemperaturen in einem ultra-silent (oder gar passiv) Netzteil bei hoher Last, oder von denen in einem einigermaßen zirkulierten Wakü-Kühlmedium. Heißer als bei Luftkühlung wird da mit Sicherheit nichts, denn die Wärmeabfuhr einer Ölbadkühlung ist definitiv um Welten besser, als einer (leisen) Luftkühlung.



> und was hat das jetzt genau mit dem Wärmeabtransport aus dem Gehäuse zu tun?



Abgesehen von den Hitzeentwickelnden Mainboardkomponenten (die er einen Absatz weiter anspricht), dürfte wohl vor allem der Kleinkram im Netzteil relevant sein, oder?




exa schrieb:


> Jup ist aber ein Argument, dass bei Lukü-Nts bzw umgebauten gar nicht erst zum tragen kommt...




Du willst mir jetzt nicht ehrlich erzählen, dass in einem auf Wakü umgerüsteten Lukü-NT (wo gibt es eigentlich noch die von dir angesprochenen "hochwertigen" Umrüster? Das letzte mal hab ich in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts jemand gesehen, der was nicht verpfuschtes angeboten hat) die diversen Kleinkomponenten besser gekühlt werden, als in einem Ölbad gekühlten?
Typischerweise schmoren die im eigenen Saft, weil es einfach nicht möglich ist, sie alle an den Kreislauf anzubinden und der vom Netzteilhersteller vorgesehene Lufstrom somit ersatzlos wegfällt.



> Du kannst sagen was du willst, objektiv gesehen ist die Optik






> Und zum Thema Geld: Crossfire und 2 Moras, sowie ein NT für 350 Euro, aber dann so ne Rechnung...



In nem Gehäuse, das über längere Zeit an die eigenen Kühlungsbedürfnisse angepasst wurde, kann deutlich mehr Wert in Form von Arbeitsstunden stecken, als dieses ganze Projekt kostet.




exa schrieb:


> Ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst?
> 
> was superexklusives wollen (hohe Wattzahl mit Wakü ist das nunmal) und dann zu teuer und Auslandsbestellung geht auch nicht? Sorry, aber dann lass es halt einfach! Ich mein selbst wenn jetz der Erfahrungsbericht kommt, was hast du dann gewonnen? Musst ja immernoch importieren...



Es ist was anderes, ob man 1000 € in gute Hardware ausgeht, oder ob man riskiert, ~500 € einfach zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen. Oder glaubst du, dass dir ein amerikanischer Händler eine Rückgabe nach deutschem Recht einschließlich übernahme der Rücksendungskosten bietet?



> ansonsten: kauf aufgemotzte Fertig-PCs...


 
Wenn es das gewünschte nicht fertig gibt, sollte man zumindest das Recht haben, einen Thread aufzumachen, um wegen einer möglichen, einfachen Lösung nachzufragen, ohne dass man angemotzt wird


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

klar, aber wenn man dann Seitenweise logische Argumente in den Wind schlägt, muss man auch mit dementsprechenden Reaktionen klarkommen... zumal der TE schon gesagt hat, das es für ihn inzwischen irrelevant ist, was am Ende rauskommt, das er es sowieso nicht kauft

Und ja ich glaube dass es im Lukü Netzteil Bauteile gibt, die nicht viel mehr als die Gehäusetemperatur abbekommen (das mag bzw kann nicht auf alle Bauteile zutreffen, aber seis drum), was ich bei dem Öl-NT stark anzweifele, gerade weil das Kühlsystem kaskadiert ist, und die Kühlung dadurch nochmals verzögert ist. Das Öl transportiert die Wärme nicht so schnell wie Luft oder Wasser, da es als Medium viel steifer ist, und der Wirkungsgrad von 80 % ist auch nicht gerade förderlich... ich mein ein *aktuelles* 1000 Watt Lukü-Nt produziert ja nur die Hälfte an Verlustleistung! 
Das umgebaute NT dürfte das Optimum darstellen, weil die Wärme die die anderen Bauteile aufheizen würde vom Wasser direkt abtransportiert wird. Ich habe mich lange nicht mit diesen Umbauten beschäftigt, und kann dir keinen nennen, der es macht, aber möglich ists ja... und eine aktive Kühlung sollte bei den restlichen Bauteilen auch nicht nötig sein, da die Hitze der wirklich heißen Teile fehlt... das kann man ja aber auch durchaus prüfen, wär mal interessant.
Da kann man jetzt Pro und Contra gegeneinander aufführen, und ich denke beide Seiten haben ihre Nachteile, und man müsste wirklich Tempsensoren vergleichend in die NTs bringen um da Sicherheit zu haben...

weiß nicht was dich an meiner Beschreibung der Optik stört... willst du mir sagen, du hättest noch nie ein verspielteres Gehäuse gesehen, was absolut altbacken aussieht?

Klar ist das ******* mit dem Auslandsimport, aber ich mein was erwartet denn der Threatersteller, dass er in den nächsten Conrad geht und da ne Auswahl von 15 Wakü-NTs hat? Der Markt beschränkt sich nun mal auf (soweit ich weiß) 2 Hersteller, die nur ab und zu mal ein Wakü-Nt auf den Markt bringen. Und wenn dann noch die Forderung nach hohen Wattzahlen kommt, wird die Auswahl nunmal verdammt eng...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Wer sagt den eigentlich das Öl im Netzteil ist? Es bringt nix über solche spezifischen Sachen zu diskutieren wenn man nicht sicher weiß ob das Kühlmedium überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt. 

Die Optik wird halt meistens subjektiv gesehen.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

jo wie schon gesagt kann man jetzt seitenweise über die Bauteile im einzelnen diskutieren und über die Kühlmedien und deren Strömungsverhalten, aber Fakt ist denke ich, das es für die heißen, aktiv zu kühlenden Bauteile besser wäre ohne einen "Zwischengang"

klar wird Optik subjektiv wahrgenommen, aber ich habe ja auch nicht meine Meinung kundgetan, sondern gewisse Merkmale festgestellt.


----------



## maexchen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

ich hab mal eine Frage, die mich brennend interessiert. Haben alle die ein Wakü-NT ablehnen, schon so ein Teil persönlich gehabt und damit gearbeitet? Sicher solch ein Teil ist teuer, für das Geld, bekommt man nen halben PC, aber wer will schon nen halben PC.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

muss man nicht haben, um Schwächen, die rein logisch sind zu erkennen...

Ich mein 80% sagt für mich schon relativ viel aus... und ich habe auch schon erläutert, dass ein aktuelles NT als Umbau durchaus taugt!


----------



## maexchen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

ich finde, ob solch eine Anschaffung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sollte der Käufer entscheiden und nicht der hilfsbereite User, es sei denn, die Frage wurde diesbezüglich gestellt.Meine persönliche Meinung würde auch negativ ausfallen, aber danach wurde ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@exa
Du sprichst dich also positiv aus über das umgebaute Nt, negativ über das Koolance Nt, ohne überhaupt auch nur eines der beiden in der Hand gehabt zu haben. 

Schon klar das die Effizienswerte nicht mehr auf den aktuellen Stand sind. Meinst du Koolance kann es sich bei einen (wahrscheinlich) so geringen Absatz leisten, das Nt ständig zu verbessern und auf den neuesten Stand zu halten?

Edit: 
Nebenbei bemerkt haben auch die aktuellsten High- End Netzteile nur eine Min Effizinz von ca 83 %.  Dein Nt hat höchstwahrscheinlich auch nur im optimalen Bereich 90 %.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Da Koolance kein Netzteilhersteller ist, also nur das Gehäuse rundherum baut und mit der Kühlflüssigkeit füllt, ist es Koolance durchaus möglich, aktuelle Technik zu verwenden!
Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als ob man günstige Technik einkauft, ein Gehäuse drumherum konstruiert und das dann teuer wieder verkauft... ergo profitgier und nicht der selbstlose herstweller, der tolle Technik an den Mann bringt

Jap, mein semipassives Seasonic X560 hat eine Minimumeffizient von 83%... aber das auch nur bei 10% Auslastung, schon bei 20% Auslastung sinds bis zur Vollast 90%... das ganze bei einer Lautstärke von 0,1 Sone für 10%, 0,1 Sone für 20%, 0,1 Sone für 50%, 0,3 Sone für 80 Prozent und 1,3 Sone bei 100% Auslastung...

Ich war damals übrigens derjenige der den Megatest Netzteile in Ausgabe 11/2010 zum großen Teil angefertigt hat, und weiß es daher noch... ich wage auch zu behaupten, Lautstärken von Netzteilen nach über 250 Messungen einschätzen zu können, und 1,3 Sone sind immer noch leise, wenn auch hörbar (und ich bin weißgott empfindlich)... der Knackpunkt ist, dass dies für Vollast gilt, welche nur in seltenen Fällen anliegt, und dass 1,3 Sone auch nur dann wirklich hörbar sind, wenn man die dementsprechend ruhige Umgebung hat. Ich kann dir versichern, dass jedes vorbeifahrende Auto und jeder zwitschende Vogel auf dem Dach diese Lautstärke übertrifft

Zumal du ja das NT im Gehäuse verbaut hast, dieses Wahrscheinlich unterm Tisch steht und du nicht 50cm in einer Linie zur Lüfterachse davorsitzt, die effektive Lautstärke selbst bei keinen Störgeräuschen liegt also eher im Bereich von 0,5-0,7 Sone, was schon ein genaues Hinhören erfordert. Jetzt stelle man sich noch vor, dass Vollast beim Zocken auftritt, und zocken ohne Sound ist nicht wirklich spaßig, und schon hast du ein unhörbares NT, denn entweder du bist am Zocken, oder es ist keine Vollast


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Was ist denn daran Profitgier, wenn man Technik einkauft und diese mit den eigenen Produkten veredelt um sie dann teurer wieder zu verkaufen? Das ist doch ein vollkommen normales Vorgehen, an dem rein garnichts auszusetzen ist.

Nimm doch mal die Aquastream XT. Aquacomputer kauft Pumpen von Eheim ein, setzt eine eigene Elektronik ein und modifiziert das Gehäuse ein wenig. Was herauskommt ist 1a.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

ja aber Koolance nutzt veraltete Technik...

Ich mein ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn man Profit macht, das ist nun mal die Marktwirtschaft, aber man kann es auch übertreiben... eine jahrealte Technik mit edlen Gehäuse als state of the Art für einen sehr hohen Preis anzubieten, hat nichts mehr mit sinnvoller Vermarktung zu tun


----------



## EUGEN81 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Sniperxxxcool,Guapa ist jeden Tag in anderen Forum aktiv,aber ich bezweifle, das NT von ihm ist.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Du weißt ja gar nicht genau ob das Koolance durchgängig 80 % hat. Evtl hat es bei 50% Last ebenfalls 90% Effizienz?? Woher weißt du dass es eine veraltete Technik benutzt? 

Bist du ein Redakteur? Wenn du bei den Netzteiltests dabei bist, dann hättest du ja bestimmt genügend Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Produkte und könntest beim nächsten Test das Koolance Nt dazunehmen. Dann hätten wir auch den Beweis, dass das Koolance Nt veraltet, laut, ineffizient ............... ist. 

Ansonsten sind das hier alles nur Spekulationen, die bei der Börse zur Zeit besser angebracht wären. 


PS: Wenn ich mit meiner "Sniper" im Gebüsch liege, dann will ich kein 0,5 Sone Rauschen hören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



exa schrieb:


> Und ja ich glaube dass es im Lukü Netzteil Bauteile gibt, die nicht viel mehr als die Gehäusetemperatur abbekommen (das mag bzw kann nicht auf alle Bauteile zutreffen, aber seis drum),



Glaubst du, oder weist du das? Sicherlich gibt es 1-2, die direkt als erste im Luftstrom liegen und selbst kaum Wärme produzieren. Bei (semi)passiven gibts nicht einmal die. Aber der Großteil liegt eben weiter hinten und heizt sich gegenseitig auf - und es sind genau die gleichen Bautteiltypen.
Im übrigen kühlen die neuen Seasonics einen Teil der MOSFETs sogar über das Gehäuse, so dass diese deine Temperaturangabe auch nicht mehr unbedingt als prickelnd zu bezeichnen ist.



> was ich bei dem Öl-NT stark anzweifele, gerade weil das Kühlsystem kaskadiert ist, und die Kühlung dadurch nochmals verzögert ist. Das Öl transportiert die Wärme nicht so schnell wie Luft oder Wasser, da es als Medium viel steifer ist, und der Wirkungsgrad von 80 % ist auch nicht gerade förderlich...



- ein Wirkungsgrad hat nichts mit dem Wärmeabtransport zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Bedarf daran
- Öl ist nicht "steif", allenfalls etwas viskoser und umgewälztes Öl führt Wärme um Welten besser ab, als Luft
- die Kaskadierung hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die Wärmeaufnahme am zu kühlenden Bauteil, sondern verschlechter allenfalls die Gesamttemperaturdifferenz zwischen Luft und Bauteil um 1-2 K 



> Das umgebaute NT dürfte das Optimum darstellen, weil die Wärme die die anderen Bauteile aufheizen würde vom Wasser direkt abtransportiert wird.



Eben nicht, weil es viel zu Aufwendig wäre, alle Bauteile an die Wasserkühlung anzubinden. Das meiste, was angeboten wird, kühlt gerade einmal die Hauptransformatoren mit Wasser. Sehr gute Umbauten (für die ich -wie gesagt- keine Bezugsquelle mehr kenne, weswegen sie hier rein theoretischer Natur sind) setzen noch Gleich- und Wechselrichter um. Das wars. Mir ist keine einzige Lösung bekannt, die eine wassergekühlte PFC, wassergekühlte Kondensatoren oder wassergekühlte Ansteuerung und die 5 V STB hängt allenfalls dann mit dran, wenn sie sich schon beim Ausgangsmodell den Kühlkörper mit einem anderem Trafo teilte. Nö - wäre nicht die Geräuschentwicklung der Pumpe (wobei es auch schon passive Projekte gab), wäre eine Ölbadkühlung das beste, was man sich vorstellen kann.
Und wie gesagt: Das ist ein nicht-existenter Best-Case. Unter den kommerziell als Wakü-Netzteil vertriebenen gab es auch schon eins, das meines Wissens nach nur die Gehäusefront gekühlt hat 



> Ich habe mich lange nicht mit diesen Umbauten beschäftigt, und kann dir keinen nennen, der es macht, aber möglich ists ja... und eine aktive Kühlung sollte bei den restlichen Bauteilen auch nicht nötig sein, da die Hitze der wirklich heißen Teile fehlt... das kann man ja aber auch durchaus prüfen, wär mal interessant.



Selbst mit Wakü entfällt die Hitze nicht restlos. Man kühlt nunmal in aller Regel nur von einer Seite und je nach Netzteiltopographie kommt zwischen Kühlkörper und zu kühlendes Objekt noch ein gewisses Maß an elektrischer Isolation, die aber eben auch thermisch isoliert. Die Rückseite der zu kühlenden Objekte wird so deutlich wärmer, als das Wasser (oder z.B. ein wassergekühltes Ölbad) und gibt diese Wärme an die Umgebung ab. Konkrete Messwerte an Bauteilen habe ich, aber in etwas größerem Maßstab: Mein wassergekühltes 250 W Engelking hat auf der Rückseite > 60 °C erreicht, während die gekühlte Vorderseite auf <40 °C gekühlt wurde. Und beim Engelking ist keines der wärmeerzeugenden Bauteile mehr als "3,5 cm Alu" weit von der Frontplatte entfernt - trotzdem werden erhebliche Teile der Wärme in anderer Richtung abgegeben.



> weiß nicht was dich an meiner Beschreibung der Optik stört... willst du mir sagen, du hättest noch nie ein verspielteres Gehäuse gesehen, was absolut altbacken aussieht?



Ich will darauf hinweise, dass Aussehen eine rein subjektiver Parameter ist...



> Klar ist das ******* mit dem Auslandsimport, aber ich mein was erwartet denn der Threatersteller, dass er in den nächsten Conrad geht und da ne Auswahl von 15 Wakü-NTs hat?



Nö. Das er in einem Wakübereich eines sogenannten "eXtreme"-Forums Hinweise darauf bekommt, welche/ob Wakü-NTs etwas taugen und sich die Bestellung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit lohnt.



> Der Markt beschränkt sich nun mal auf (soweit ich weiß) 2 Hersteller, die nur ab und zu mal ein Wakü-Nt auf den Markt bringen.



Koolance, Engelking und Silentmaxx fallen mir spontan ein (Inno scheints nicht mehr im Program zu haben, aber ein Verlust ist das sicherlich nicht). Von den Pfuschern, die vor 3-5 Jahren noch im Netz zu finden waren, scheint in der Tat keiner mehr zu existieren (wobei ich ohne Erinnerung an die Namen auch nicht gezielt suchen kann).




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wer sagt den eigentlich das Öl im Netzteil ist? Es bringt nix über solche spezifischen Sachen zu diskutieren wenn man nicht sicher weiß ob das Kühlmedium überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt.



Das Koolance hat eine Ölfüllung, das ist bekannt.




maexchen schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine Frage, die mich brennend interessiert. Haben alle die ein Wakü-NT ablehnen, schon so ein Teil persönlich gehabt und damit gearbeitet? Sicher solch ein Teil ist teuer, für das Geld, bekommt man nen halben PC, aber wer will schon nen halben PC.


 
Afaik bin ich der einzige hier im Forum, der schon mal mit einem Wakü-NT unterwegs war.




exa schrieb:


> Da Koolance kein Netzteilhersteller ist, also nur das Gehäuse rundherum baut und mit der Kühlflüssigkeit füllt, ist es Koolance durchaus möglich, aktuelle Technik zu verwenden!



Dir ist schon bekannt, wieviele z.T. teure und aufwendige Zertifizierungsverfahren ein neues Netzteil durchlaufen muss?




> Ich war damals übrigens derjenige der den Megatest Netzteile in Ausgabe 11/2010 zum großen Teil angefertigt hat, und weiß es daher noch... ich wage auch zu behaupten, Lautstärken von Netzteilen nach über 250 Messungen einschätzen zu können, und 1,3 Sone sind immer noch leise, wenn auch hörbar (und ich bin weißgott empfindlich)... der Knackpunkt ist, dass dies für Vollast gilt, welche nur in seltenen Fällen anliegt, und dass 1,3 Sone auch nur dann wirklich hörbar sind, wenn man die dementsprechend ruhige Umgebung hat. Ich kann dir versichern, dass jedes vorbeifahrende Auto und jeder zwitschende Vogel auf dem Dach diese Lautstärke übertrifft



Es gibt halt Leute, die wohnen nicht an einer 24/7 dicht befahrenen Straße.
Wobei es mich von jemandem, der das 0,1 sone Fiepen des passiven Seasonic bemerkt hat, jetzt echt überrascht, dass er 1,3 Sone als leise bezeichnet. Nicht desto trotz bewegen wir uns hier in einem Thema für Leute, die 0,2 Sone Festplatten als zu behebendes Problem ansehen. Diese Ansicht muss man nicht teilen, aber wenn man mitdiskutieren möchte, sollte man sie akzeptieren.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

@Sniper:

dann hörst du den Wind und die Blätter rascheln... mir als Schleichshooterfan (Splinter cell zb) wäre keine Spielszene bekannt in der es wirklich ruig war, und selbst wenn sind diese Momente verdammt selten

ich bin kein Redakteur, ich bin Praktikant gewesen, und zu der zeit stand der Netzteil an, welcher mir als Elektrotechnikstudent sehr passend kam...

80% sind bei vollast angegeben, und du hast recht, dass dies nicht über den gesamten Bereich gilt. es ist jedoch auch nicht so, dass dies heißt, dass es 90% kann...

Aus Erfahrung heraus ist es meist so, dass Netzteile in niedriger Auslastung den schlechtesten wirkungsgrad haben. dies steigert sich bis zu 50% auslastung, bei welcher Ein Spannungswandler zumindest theoretisch die maximale leistung erreicht und flacht dann relativ flach ab...

so ists beim Seasonic glaube ich: 83%,89%,93%,92%,92%

BeimKoolance ist angegeben,das der minimale Wirkungsgrad 80% beträgt. dies kann man aber auch als anlehnung an die 80plus Zertifikate lesen, sodass die 10% auslastung evtlniedriger liegt,und man dann so einen Verlauf hätte: 73-75%,80%,83%,80%,80%

Das Koolance hat kein 80 Plus Bronze Zertifikat (was sich aufgrund der Werbewirkung eigentlich keiner entgehen lässt), und für 80 Plus bronze sind bei 20% Auslastung 82% effizienz nötig, für 50% Auslastung 85% und für Vollast 82% nötig, sodass mein Verlauf schon recht nahe an der Realität sein könnte

Zudem lässte eine Hold-up Time, welche mit 16ms noch nicht mal dem Intel power supply Guide entspricht,auch nicht auf ein modernes System schließen, andere Sicherheitsfunktionen sind gar nicht erst angegeben...

edit @ruyven:
Der Wirkunsgrad hat für mich schon was damit zu tun, wenn man wie von mir immer wieder hervorgehoben aktuelle Netzteile mit dem Kollance vergleicht. 100Watt mehr an Wärmeverlust sind schon ein ganz schöner Brocken wie ich finde. Und die höhere Visositätmacht in Vebindung mit der Kaskadierung dann schon mehr aus als 2k denke ich... wissen tue ich das nicht, aber man kann auch nicht gerade behaupten dass wir uns gegenseitig die Messwerte um die Ohren hauen, es sind alles nur Mutmaßungen, welche sich weder wiederlegen, noch beweisen lassen, ohne dass man das Teil öffnet.

verstehe gerad nicht wo das Probblem des alleskühlens ist bei Netzteilen, viele Lukü-NTs haben sehr primitive kühlkonstruktionen und bei weitem nicht alles mit passiven kühlern versehen...

Warum muss Koolance ein neues Produkt zertifizieren? man kann aktuelle tehcnik nehmen, gahäise und lüfter raus, Gehäuse drum, Öl rein und fertig, und ich könnte wetten koolance macht nichts anderes und hat sich nicht ein Netzteil extra für seine Wakü-Serie bauen lassen! 

Nein ich wohne nicht an der Autobahn, aber du wirst mir vllt recht geben,dass die Wahrsheinlichkeit dass ein Auto vorbeifährt größer ist als die Momente ind denen man Volllast hat und nicht zockt und dementsprechend Sound das ganze übertönt... Benchmarks kann man denke ich außen vorlassen, und sollte es dennoch öfters zur Vollast kommen, hat man ein unterdimensionierts NT

Ein Fiepen ist generell ein für den Menschen sehr unangenehmes Geräusch und die Störgeräusche des damaligen tests wurden meist erst hörbar bei Auflegen der Ohren! Ein lüfterrauschen ist eindeutig weit von diesen frequenzen entfernt,und wenn, dann entsteht es meist durch PWM Regelung, und selbst das ist sehr selten.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Das einzige Auto das bei uns vorbeifährt ist der Postbote. 

Bei 800 Watt Verbrauch ist selbst ein großzügig dimensioniertes Netzteil laut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*



exa schrieb:


> Und die höhere Visositätmacht in Vebindung mit der Kaskadierung dann schon mehr aus als 2k denke ich...



Hohe Viskositäten sind allgemein fast nur für die Pumpe interessant - und da hier sehr große Querschnitte zum Einsatz kommen (halt ~das halbe Netzteil), hat die ohnehin kaum etwas zu tun. Die Temperaturdiffernz im Wärmetauscher muss man nicht nachmessen, die ist Bestandteil der Spezifikationen: Bei 200 W Abwärme wären wir bei ca. 2 K Differenz.



> verstehe gerad nicht wo das Probblem des alleskühlens ist bei Netzteilen, viele Lukü-NTs haben sehr primitive kühlkonstruktionen und bei weitem nicht alles mit passiven kühlern versehen...



Aber alle mit einem aktiven Luftstrom 




> Warum muss Koolance ein neues Produkt zertifizieren? man kann aktuelle tehcnik nehmen, gahäise und lüfter raus, Gehäuse drum, Öl rein und fertig, und ich könnte wetten koolance macht nichts anderes und hat sich nicht ein Netzteil extra für seine Wakü-Serie bauen lassen!



Bauen nicht. Aber es ist trotzdem ein neues Produkt und Produkte, die man legal verkaufen will, müssen den gesetzlichen Auflagen entsprechen - und wenn man mit "ich möchte Wasser und Netzspannung kombinieren" ankommt, sind die afaik nicht so ganz ohne. Bürokraten haben auch nicht wirklich Verständniss dafür, dass das "neue" Produkt nur eine Kombination aus einer alten Kühlung und einer neuen Elektrik ist, die beide schon getestet wurden. Das ist neu = neu und ein Hersteller überlegt dreimal, ob sich das lohnt. Da die Kühlung bereits beim alten Modell beherrscht wird und die Käufer von 1 kW Netzteilen nicht unbedingt zu denen gehören, die auf minimalen Stromverbrauch aus sind, wird die Anwort bei so einem Nischenprodukt schlichtweg "nein" lauten.



> Nein ich wohne nicht an der Autobahn, aber du wirst mir vllt recht geben,dass die Wahrsheinlichkeit dass ein Auto vorbeifährt größer ist als die Momente ind denen man Volllast hat und nicht zockt und dementsprechend Sound das ganze übertönt...



Bei mir nicht. Gerade nachts ist hier sowie nichts auf den Straßen unterwegs und selbst tagsüber muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Bei geschlossenem Fenster sind meine 0,1 Sone Festplatten genauso laut, wie der Straßenverkehr auf der Hauptverkehrsstraße (für Kieler verhältnisse  ) um die Ecke.


----------



## exa (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Notebooktastaturen hasse? ist echt grausam,wenn ich gerade lese was bei meinem Post rauskam^^

deine 0,1 Sone Festplatten sind so laut wie der Straßenverkehr??? Also im PCGH Lautstärkemesslabor konnte ich 0,1 Sone nicht heraushören (was eig jeder bestätigte)
Hörbar im Messlabor wenn man ruhig war waren 0,2, für manche 0,3 Sone. Da erscheint es relativ unglaublich, dass 0,1 Sone Festplatten im Gehäuse Straßengeräusche (wenn auch leise) übertönen... es sei denn das Gehäuse verstärkt Geräusche 

Ansonsten kommt es nicht gerade häufig vor, dass ich nachts um 2 am Rechner sitze... und ich denke dies gilt für eine Vielzahl von PC-Usern

Natürlich kann man sich Fälle konstruieren, aber man kann auch in der Theorie Geschichten spinnen, in denen man den dementsprechenden Aufwand treibt, um wirklich lautlos zu werden... PC in den Keller, und ein dummes Terminal an den Platz, und schon muss man sich mit lauter Kühlung überhaupt nicht mehr herumschlagen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Vielleicht würde PCGH die Platten auch mit 0,2 Sone messen (Samsung F4 - hat PCGH in 320GB nicht getestet, gelten aber als ähnlich laut, wie ältere Samsung und meine alten SP120 wurden seinerzeit mit 0,1 Sone angegeben), aber wie gesagt: Wenn ich drauf achte, höre ich sie bei geschlossenem Fenster sogar über den Verkehr um die Ecke. Jetzt, in der Nacht, habe ich das Fenster sogar offen und die meiste Zeit ist wenig genug los, dass sie zu hören sind. Und am Gehäuse liegts auch nicht - abgesehen davon, das meins solider ist, als quasi alles, was heute noch zu kaufen ist, liegen sie zur Zeit daneben 

Wer im innern einer echten Großstadt lebt (und nicht wie ich, im Hauptkaff), wo auch abends noch viel Verkehr ist, betrachtet das vielleicht anders. Aber auch da gibt es Wohnviertel ohne Durchgangsverkehr und Zimmer, die zum Hinterhof liegen. Wenn man etwas ländlicher wohnt, ist es erst recht gut genug - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn >2/3tel der deutschen Haushalte zumindest einen Teil des Tages ruhig genug liegen. Und zumindest diesem Forum nach gibt es genug Leute, die zwar nicht so extreme Eulen wie ich sind, aber mindestens bis Mitternacht am Rechner sitzen.

Natürlich hast du recht: Zwischen "das lauteste Objekt in der Umgebung" und "störend laut" liegen Welten und extrem-silencing auf <0,3 Sone ist meist was für Freaks mit guten Ohren. Aber eben genau die konstruieren sich ihre Szenarien in einem Thread zu Wakü-NTs  (sei froh, dass ich hier keine Diskussion starte, wie man Monitore silenced. Meiner ist zwar leiser, als meine Festplatten, aber wenn die in Stand-By gehen, dann höre ich ihn zu wirklich ruhigen Tageszeitungen und bei mittlerer Helligkeit noch am anderen Ende des Raumes  )


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Du hörst deinen Monitor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Keineswegs ungewöhnlich. Quasi alle Monitore (jedenfalls das runde dutzend 24"er, zu dem ich Testberichte gelesen habe, sowieso sämtliche darin oder in zugehörigen Threads erwähnten) mit internem Netzteil haben zumindest chargenweise Probleme mit Geräuschentwicklung bei gedimmtem Backlight. Die meisten Leute haben aber nicht so leise Arbeitsplätze und/oder Gehör, dass es ihnen ohne gezieltes Suchen auffällt. (weswegen die Herstller offensichtlich auch nichts daran ändern  )


----------



## exa (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

ja das liegt an dem Dimmen, kommt oft auch bei Halogen-Deckenleuchten vor, weil die des öfteren leidergottes nicht per Phasenanschnittssteuerung oder Phasenabschnittssteuerung gedimmt werden, sondern fälschlicherweise per normalem Dimmer der aber eigentlich nicht für 12V Halogen geeignet ist, weil da ein Trafo dazwischensitzt, der dann die Geräusche macht.
gibts auch bei PWM (zb bei Lüftern), bei denen eine Induktivität (ne Spule) zum demodulieren benutzt wird, und die fängt bei der Resonanzfrequenz dann an zu fiepen...

aber zurück zum Thema: wir können uns wie gesagt durchaus noch mehrere Seiten unsere Meinungen und Argumente zuwerfen, was denke ich nichts an den Fakten ändert:

-das Koolance ist außergewöhnliche Technik, die zum leisen PC beiträgt 
-das es dabei kein Preis/Leistungssieger ist, ist offensichtlich
-das ein modernes semipassiv Netzteil in der gleichen Wattklasse leise sein kann, ist auch möglich
-ob man nun bereit ist für das etwas leisere Koolance so viel mehr auszugeben, und die Leistungsnachteile akzeptiert, sei jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

Bei mir liegt es vermutlich eher daran, dass die PWM-Frequenz der Backlightsteuerung allgemein verdammt niedrig ist. (gibt auch kein Resonanzpfeifen, sondern ein mittelfrequentes Summen über einen recht breiten Bereich von Einstellungen)

Bezüglich Koolance: Bei den Punkten stimme ich dir weitesgehend zu (dein "leise" und mein "leise" sind nicht identisch  ). Ich habe nur bei der Einschätzung des Kühlung des Koolance als zweit- oder drittbeste Lösung widersprochen. Denn die ist, von der Pumpe abgesehen (die aber jedes semipassiv bei >600 W Verbrauch unterbieten wird), imho eine der besten überhaupt und kann nichts dafür, dass die Elektrik alt ist und schon zur Einführung nicht durch höchste Qualität auffiel. Aber bei der 0-Konkurrenz in dieser Leistungsklasse können halt auch mittelprächtige Produkte das beste am Markt sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühltes Nt*

*Hier wurden ein paar Beiträge gelöscht. Bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkommen und keine Verallgemeinerungen bzw. Beleidigungen posten, Danke.*


----------

